# [ICONS] Unconventional Heroes - Vol 1. Issue 1: "All-New, All-Different" (IC)



## Relique du Madde (Jul 6, 2010)

_*WARNING:* This game is not for the easily offended. It will contain bizarre situations, crude attempts at humor/satire/parody, super-hero/comic-book tropes, internet memes, and will be BadWrongFun. _



*Unconventional Heroes
Issue 1: All-New, All-Different.*​
*New York City,
Two months ago.*

A large group of reporters gathered on the steps of New York City's _Great Hall of Heroism_, the headquarters of the _*United Super Hero Alliance*_.  On the previous night, the USHA announced that they were planning a press conference, an occurrence that has become so increasingly rare, that many speculated that the United State's most preeminent team of super heroes was about to announce their disbandment. The assembled crowd began to quiet as the distant bells of the St. Patrick's cathedral began its noon chime, signaling the eminent commencement of the press conference.

There was a flash of light as the cathedral's bells ceased their chime, marking the arrival of the assembled alliance.  There was a round of cheers from the assembled onlookers, and after a brief moment, *The Peace Keeper!* approached the podium and began his statement. "Friends, Americans, Citizens of the World!  As the chairman of the United Super Heroes Alliance, it is my honor to announce that the USHA is about to embark upon a bold _all-new, all-different_ heroic initiative."

"The USHA will be expanding our presence in our home nation by forming an West Coast team of superheroes.  As part of this endeavor, we will be holding auditions, and will be announcing the finalized team roster at this years Powers-Expo during our annual _Dinner with the USHA_ reception and event.  Sadly, I am also announcing that effective immediately, I will be stepping down as from my role as chairman of the USHA so that I may participate in the _*United Nations Super Heroic Team Initiative*_.  Do not fear, for there will be no change in the levels of protection and service that the USHA will provide you, the citizens of our nation, and I expect that the transition in leadership will be rapid and unnoticeable.  With that said, I will now introduce you to the new chairman of our mighty crime fighting organization, a man that you are all familiar with, _*Captain Superior*_!"

Captain Superior smiled triumphantly as he approached the podium.....


*Los Angeles,
Now!*

Located in the sunny metropolis of Los Angeles, California, the Powers-Expo is one of the leading super hero and crime fighting conventions.  As you wander through the Powers-Expo you could not help to notice the sheer number of costumed individuals, vendor booths, seminars, panels, contests, demonstrations, etc. which are all under the Staple Center's roof.  

Within your hands (or in the case of Xokzatle, stuck to his alter) are entrance tickets for the _Dinner with the USHA_ reception.

The reception hall has a raise dais with a table of honor and a podium, both situated before a large screen that is flanked by an American flag and the USHA banner.  The screen is playing video clips depicting the accomplishments of the various USHA members (mostly Captain Superior).  Your tickets allow you to enter into the VIP section of the reception hall.  Within this section, you will find your pre-assigned seat at one of the VIP tables.  Coincidentally, you were all assigned to sit at the same table. 

The announcement is stated to begin in about an hour, so your characters have plenty of time mingle.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2010)

*Arac-Knight*

With no need to eat or even to sit down (all the fatiguing 'poisons' normal body create neutralized by his enhanced physiology) the costumed hero Arac-Knight decides to stand some time by the screens, reminding himself of the known powers (and weaknesses) of the depicted heroes and villains. His attempt to going low-profile seems to have worked so far. Despite having a seat on a VIP table, few recognize or bother him.

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Should we post any stats with our posts?

Could we can get some general information about known heroes and villains?

Speaking color is Lime.

[/sblock]


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 6, 2010)

Psiren

Helena drew a deep breath and stepped out of the Limo. The world was lost for a moment in as hundreds of flash bulbs went off greeting her arrival. She strode into the Staple Center, politely refusing the shouted questions. Once inside she continued forward heading towards the VIP section at a pace that allowed her to bask in the appreciative oggling of the male con goers. Once she found her table she sat down for just a moment, glancing at the other place cards to get an idea who she was sitting with and then stood heading out into the con to mingle.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 6, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]


> Should we post any stats with our posts?



Yes please.  That would make things easier for me. 



> Could we can get some general information about known heroes and villains?



Some of these characters/groups were mentioned in the Rogues Gallery.  Most of the heroes/crime fighters in this world are of the pulp/street level variety.  Please note:  The names that are cyan are/will be in attendance.

*Some nationally known heroes/crime fighters..*
*Archeon*:  English winged immortal hero with the powers to heal, who is a bad ass swordsman. 
*Captain Superior*:  Stereotypical Super strong, invulnerable, flying superhero who is an ass. Yet, strangely people love him.
*Divine Wind (of Allah)*:  A Muslim hero from Saudi Arabia.   He has heat based powers, is a speedster and master swordsman.
*Hooded Patriot*:  Rhinestone wearing super soldier who had sound based powers, weight issues and is thought to be dead.  Strangely enough, even though he is thought to have died during the 1970s, he is a widely reported/seen super hero.
*Green Giant*: An environmentalist with growth powers, plant based powers, and green skin.   He has unsuccessfully sued a can food brand over the use of his likeness.
*Lady Lovecraft:*  She's a Lovecraft styled magic user who is considered a reformed villain.  She had a romance reality tv show.
*Peace Keeper*: Think "Captain America", but became so disillusioned with the American way (during the Bush Administration) that he joined the UN.
*Taicho Sugoi:*  The surviving member of the sentai team known as Victory Jet Force.  He has weather based powers which was granted to him by various shinto deities. 

*"Californian" Heroes/Crime fighters*.
*Dord*: A superhero with the ability to shrink and compress who operates from Salton City.
*CAT Squad*.  An four member all female group of crime fighters from the New Hope Area and mainly focus on fighting gang related crime.  The members of CAT Squad all wear powered suits.(think of the type from the GIJOE movie).  Helena has encountered this group quite often and may even know their secret identities. 
*Creme Latte:* "The Coffee House Crusader."  This female crime fighter utilizes weaponry with a coffee gimmick.
*Guardian*.  A winged hero/scientist with light powers from Anaheim.  Seems to be an atheist with a chip on his shoulder. 
*Happy Fun Ultra Legion:* A California based six member sentai team from Little Tokyo.  The members of Happy Fun Ultra Legion have powers based off "emotional qualities."
*Kitsune*: A reformed criminal with super speed and light based powers that operates from Salton City.
*Mr. Tv:*  A British hero with the ability to turn into any character that appeared on television and mimic their abilities (or assumed abilities). 
*The Octo-aku:*  A super powered mutant octopus that appears to be an expert martial artist with chi powers.
*Rainbow Revenger:*   Has a magical ring that allows him to control the powers of rainbow colored light.  He works out of San Fransisco.
*The Ten-foot Pole*:  A ten foot tall polish superhero operates from Salton City. 
*The Viking*:  A (literal) viking with iced based powers, super strength and invulnerability who isn't very intelligent.  Tends to be very destructive. Operates from Salton City.
*Wild Hunt:* A group of monster hunters that operates out of Cross Road's City.  They have ties to the _Grand Traditions Renascence Fair_.

*Some villains/anti-heroes (mostly local) *
*Awesome Deadly Ninja Kill Force*: A Sentai assassination squad with ninja powers.
*Black Dragon Syndicate:*  A crime syndicate from Cross Roads City.
*Blitzkreg:* A Germanic were-cheetah terrorist.
*Boris the Atomic Bear*:  A russian brown bear... with atomic powers.
*The Demolition Crew*. A group of super villains who are known to operate throughout the California.  They are known for the amount of massive collateral damage they cause during the course of their crimes.
*Dr. Anarkus*:  A terrorist who is known to deals in drugs, insanity, and chaos.  He's believed to have been responsible for the counter cultural movements during the 60s and 70s. 
*El Burno:*  A latino villain who lends his services to various street gangs within the Southern California area who is believed to have cartel ties.  He has fire based powers.
*Dr. Ironi.*  Mad scientist, who once controlled DSI.  He once tried to hold Southern California hostage while threatening to obliterate cities using an alien space cruiser. 
*Ivan the Untouchable:*  KGB assassin.... with clones.
*King Arturo:* The leader of the Round Street Knights street gang confederation who claims to be the reincarnated King Arthur.
*Los Mariachi:* A band of super villain musicians who often work for the highest bidder and at the behest of the cartels.
*The Masked Otaku:*  An anti-hero that has the ability to mimic the powers of any anime character he cosplays as.  The masked Otaku works out of Little Tokyo.
*Orange Syndicate:*  A mob group that is constantly battling with heroes within the Los Angeles and New Hope City area.   The leader is a Therian (humanoid) Fox known only as Agent Orange.
*Rabid Fox:* An actress turned anti-hero vigilante from Hollywood.   (Think Micheal J Fox as "Wolverine", but female)
*The Rakasha* A powerful demonist who operated out of Cross Road's city.
*Trigger Happy Hippie:* "The Peaceful Warrior."  He's a gung-ho vigilante from Berkley who is considered to be an anti-hero and eco-terrorist. 



> Speaking color is Lime.



As far as color is concerned, I tend to use silver for ooc comments, made during combat... So that's reserved. 

Please note:  I never finalized the location of Cross Roads City.   I always assumed it was a few hour train ride high speed rail?) from New Hope city and that it was located near a large river in either California, Nevada, or Arizona.

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 6, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *Arac-Knight*
> 
> With no need to eat or even to sit down (all the fatiguing 'poisons' normal body create neutralized by his enhanced physiology) the costumed hero Arac-Knight decides to stand some time by the screens, reminding himself of the known powers (and weaknesses) of the depicted heroes and villains. His attempt to going low-profile seems to have worked so far. Despite having a seat on a VIP table, few recognize or bother him.



While wandering through the crowd, Arac-Knight, noticed several men dressed in uniforms reminiscent of those worn by DSI's security force, a fact that doesn't bode too well with him.



Bold or Stupid said:


> Psiren
> Once she found her table she sat down for just a moment, glancing at the other place cards to get an idea who she was sitting with and then stood heading out into the con to mingle.




The following name plates are on the group's VIP table:  Psiren (herself), Arac-Knight, Crackshot, Xokzatle, [Shayuri's character's codename], and a Yna Demidova.  Though you may recognized some of the names at your table, no one recognize the name Yna Demidova.

The table to the left of the one she was assigned to is set for a group from NEw Hope City known as CAT Squad. The names listed are Violet Ventress, Sandy, Candy Striper, and Psi-Anna.

Outside the main reception hall amongst the crowds is an obvious group of "z-listers" dressed in duck outfits.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2010)

*Arac-Knight*



Relique du Madde said:


> While wandering through the crowd,  Arac-Knight, noticed several men dressed in uniforms reminiscent of  those worn by DSI's security force, a fact that doesn't bode too well  with him.
> 
> ...




_Uhm, at least DSI tries to get me without making a great stir. Should be save here._ To be on the save side A-K moves back to his seat, making short glances to the possible DSI agents, looking for identification signs on their uniforms.

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Uhm, what stats? All of them? Powers? Just the fluid ones (Stamina & Determination)?

I think the short 'brush' with DSI will not earn A-K any Determination.

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 6, 2010)

The many stone pilars that were now his legs, supported the horrible sight of the Aztec priest's brain, floating in a dense matter inside a glass jar. Some pondered that while the fact that the ancient aztecs were able to preserve life in a jar, it was also remarkable that they discovered glass! Xokzatle didn't worry about that. He was playing along this super heroe parade to spread the workshiping of the powerful sun god Kulthkulan. Sometimes he dreamed of the time when ha had his body, a well sculpted one, nice factions. It would have been easier.
The disgusting creature he now was, stomped with it's stony legs thrpought the comvention, broke a few doors, and bursted through the narrow entrance. At the ocasional accusing stare, he sended this string, telepathically.
*"Try to move two tons of stone with your mind, if you think it's so easy, fool."*
He moved clumsily towards his assigned place, and "parked" there.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 6, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]


Walking Dad said:


> Uhm, what stats? All of them? Powers? Just the fluid ones (Stamina & Determination)?



PRO CRD STR INT AWE WLL STA and DET.

Powers and specialties levels could be displayed as they are being used.



> I think the short 'brush' with DSI will not earn A-K any Determination.



You're correct, it wasn't.

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2010)

*Arac-Knight*

A-K is bit taken aback, but finally says to the brain in the jar: "Let me guess, you are Xokzatle." He looks at the glass next to the name sign. "Do you eat?"

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9
*Determination*: 2


[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 7, 2010)

*Crackshot*, aka Chazz

Not wanting to disappoint his fans, Crackshot opted to arrive via helicopter rather than a tacky limo.  As the machine roared overhead, he was lowered gently to the ground by a safety wire, waving all the while.  He took nearly fifteen whole minutes to walk the red carpet into the building itself, pausing to give autographs, photo ops, and generally bask in the audience's warm glow.

He was escorted to the VIP section and seated at the VIP table by a pair of sultry Asians decked head to toe in designer clothing and jewelry.  As he sat, he sighed and said, "Seriously?  They didn't get me my own table?"  He leaned back in his chair, looking around at the others who were already gathered at the table.  "I don't recognize you people.  Are you also multi-millionaires who could afford to buy this whole building if they wanted, just so they could get their own table?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 7, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *Arac-Knight*
> 
> A-K is bit taken aback, but finally says to the brain in the jar: "Let me guess, you are Xokzatle." He looks at the glass next to the name sign. "Do you eat?"
> 
> ...




*"Of course I don't. What kind of stupidly obvious reply did you expected?" *ringed the brain through a stony voice booming from the solid yellow stone altar.



Herobizkit said:


> *Crackshot*, aka Chazz
> 
> Not wanting to disappoint his fans, Crackshot opted to arrive via helicopter rather than a tacky limo.  As the machine roared overhead, he was lowered gently to the ground by a safety wire, waving all the while.  He took nearly fifteen whole minutes to walk the red carpet into the building itself, pausing to give autographs, photo ops, and generally bask in the audience's warm glow.
> 
> He was escorted to the VIP section and seated at the VIP table by a pair of sultry Asians decked head to toe in designer clothing and jewelry.  As he sat, he sighed and said, "Seriously?  They didn't get me my own table?"  He leaned back in his chair, looking around at the others who were already gathered at the table.  "I don't recognize you people.  Are you also multi-millionaires who could afford to buy this whole building if they wanted, just so they could get their own table?"




"Of those frivolities I do not speak. I am here for my own reasons." states Xokzatle.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 7, 2010)

Psiren

Psiren wanders up to the table, eying the two asian babes and dismissing them as tackily over done. She slides into her seat, smiling at the others round her table.

"No, we're just here to like, keep your ego in check."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 7, 2010)

One of the Japanese girls flips *Psiren* off and the other girl flashes an asian gang sign at her.  She recognizes the gang sign as being one from the _Blood Samurais_, a gang she busted recently.

*Crackshot* notices the DSI agents, and they seem to be watching someone at the table with some interest. He assumes it's himself.

*Arac-Knight* is certain that the DSI agents (he doesn't recognize and of them, and they have no name plates) are watching someone at the table.  He's not sure if they are watching him or someone else.  He's starting to suspect the worse.

Within the noise of the room *everyone except Arac-Knight* hears a man say "Oh my god! How is that thing a hero?!  Why doesn't someone just drag it out of the room all ready?!?"

OOC:  Yes, I am _challenging _everyone that's currently in the room.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 7, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

Psiren glances over towards the speaker. 
"Oh please, anyone can be a hero these days, it's not actually about looks."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 7, 2010)

*"Says who?"* grunts the stony altar, as the parts slide under the glass jar to make it spin in the direction of the speaker.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 8, 2010)

Crackshot snorted a laugh.  "Come on, princess.  Everyone in this room is a hero, or thinks they are.  If you don't have the looks to stand out in the crowd, you don't get noticed.  And if you don't get noticed, you don't get credit for your heroism."

Gesturing at the DSI agents, Crackshot continued, "Take those guys over there, for example.  They've been scoping me out since I got here,with good reason: I'm more awesome than the rest of you.  No offense.  It's just the way it is."

A man's voice broke his train of thought.  "Oh my god! How is that thing a hero?!  Why doesn't someone just drag  it out of the room all ready?!?"

Crackshot's head snapped around to face the unknown speaker.  "Maybe someone should drag *you* out of the room, mouthy!  I'm talking.  Wait your turn."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)



Herobizkit said:


> Crackshot snorted a laugh.  "Come  on, princess.  Everyone in this room is a hero, or thinks they are.  If  you don't have the looks to stand out in the crowd, you don't get  noticed.  And if you don't get noticed, you don't get credit for your  heroism."




"Are you speaking about gaining recognition or being a gloryhound."



Herobizkit said:


> Gesturing at the DSI agents, Crackshot  continued, "Take those guys over there, for example.   They've been scoping me out since I got here,with good reason: I'm more  awesome than the rest of you.  No offense.  It's just the way it is."
> ...




"I hope you are right and they are looking for you... What is your connection to DSI." Arak-Knight asks in a lower voice.

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9
*Determination*: 2

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 8, 2010)

*OOC*: Xokzatle, Crackshot, Arac-Knight and Psiren +1 Determination

*"Says who?"* 
"Oh please, anyone can be a hero these days, it's not actually about looks."
"Maybe someone should drag *you* out of the room, mouthy!  I'm talking.  Wait your turn."

Glancing in the direction of the speaker, you see a tall slender woman, who obviously was not the intended subject of your combined ire.  However, after shifting your gaze downward, you see a blond masked dwarf dressed in a white and blue spandex outfit emblazoned with a bold red "M" emblem.  The dwarf is known as _the Mite!*_.

"You think you're so tough?   Try fighting criminals double your size! What you haven't?  Well I have." The Mite stepped forward. "We all know why you're all there on that other side, and not people like me.   That's because you're all afraid that I would show you up!"


* The Mite is known to work in the Seattle Area.  When he first appeared, local media referred to him as the Mighty Munchkin, a name he loathes.  His big claim to fame was that he once saved Bill Gate's life.His known powers are super strength and super leaping.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 8, 2010)

*Crackshot* (Int 5, Awe 6, Wil 5)
 


			
				Arac-Knight said:
			
		

> "Are you speaking about gaining recognition or being a glory hound?"



"Well, the way I see it, you can't get heroic recognition on good looks alone, so you can't really have one without the other."

 


			
				Arac-Knight said:
			
		

> "I hope you are right and they are looking for you... What is your connection to DSI?" Arac-Knight asks in a lower voice.



"Them?  Pfff.  They're in everyone's business.  Being in the public eye means no secrets. No secrets means no suspicion.  It's all very Zen."  Crackshot threw a wink at one of his Asian escorts. "I might be more worried if they *weren't* watching me."




			
				The Mite said:
			
		

> You see a blond masked dwarf dressed in a white and blue spandex outfit  emblazoned with a bold red "M" emblem.  The dwarf is known as _the Mite!*_.



"The reason you're over there and not here is because your outfit is cliche and derivative.  Come back to me when you've hired a better costume designer... and served in a Galactic War."

[sblock=OOC]Crackshot

[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Prowess: 5 
Coordination: 8
Strength: 4 
Intelligence: 5
Awareness: 6
Willpower: 5

*Powers: *
  Telekinesis 1
Blinding 5
Enhanced Super-Vision 5

*Specialties:* Military, Pilot

*Stamina:* 9
*Determination:* 2[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Sorry Mr Mite, I don't want any trouble. And we are not responsible for who got an invitation... or not." Arak-Knight answers, trying to calm the situation down. _If this becomes a fight, maybe the DSI agents will try to capture me, too._

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9
*Determination*: 3

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 8, 2010)

*"I have faced in combat foes much more superior in size than I. I'm but a mere relic of my former self. I'm just a small brain in a glass of water. Everyone is bigger than me. Even you, the epitome of smallish. So think what you say before you say it,unless you want people to think your brain's size is in relation to your size."* scowls the Aztec's priest.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 8, 2010)

*[color=purple]Psiren[/color]Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

Psiren casts a bored sympathetic look at the Mite.

"Why is the cliche that superheroes can't meet without someone like trying to start a fight true? Plus your like a angry short person, like another cliche. An attitude like that will only gain you enemies."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 8, 2010)

> "Sorry Mr Mite, I don't want any trouble. And we are not responsible for who got an invitation... or not."



"Yeah.. it was those elitist bastards always trying to keep common heroes like _us_ down.  At least one of us got into the VIP lounge..."


> "The reason you're over there and not here is because your outfit is cliche and derivative.  Come back to me when you've hired a better costume designer... and served in a Galactic War."




"A costume designer?  Ha ha ha ha!  Boy you're really out of touch with us common folk, Richie Rich.  Maybe you should stop serving in your 'galactic wars' as some kind of mercenary and instead start serving the people." The Mite smugly stated. "'The people don't care if you are dressed in a T-shirt, cargo-pants, boots and a belt engraved with your last name, all they care about is that you actually help them when they're in need."


> *"I have faced in combat foes much more superior in size than I. I'm but a mere relic of my former self. I'm just a small brain in a glass of water. Everyone is bigger than me. Even you, the epitome of smallish. So think what you say before you say it,unless you want people to think your brain's size is in relation to your size."*



"Touche, Mr. Brain-crab." The Mite mumbled.


> "Why is the cliche that superheroes can't meet without someone like trying to start a fight true? Plus your like a angry short person, like another cliche. An attitude like that will only gain you enemies."



"So now I'm a cliche?  What about yourself, the rest of your table, hell what about everyone in this entire building?  Like it or not, once you put on an outfit and start fighting crime you relegate yourself to the land of cliches." He smirked. "Besides, if I have an attitude it's because society gave me one."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 8, 2010)

> "Besides, if I have an attitude it's because society gave me one."




*"A good point." *states the stony voice, and then shifts to other direction.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Actually I think that were all good points. I hope somebody noticed and gives you an invitation next time!" _What I thought:Helping people, not doing a big show for the media._

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9
*Determination*: 3

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2010)

...and that's when there was a low rumble from the east, and with no warning whatsoever, something flew over the heads of the assembled heroes. Something that made a titanic CRACK, and a concussion that knocked over glasses, and scattered plates of food, and kicked up a layer of dust from the ground. Paper debris and a dust haze swirled in a long vortex in the thing's aftermath. 

It was hard to say what it was. There was a golden metallic gleam to it, and it was far too small to be a manned aircraft. Bright blue radiance spilled from behind it as it arced up high, looped around, and headed back towards the gathering! This time mundanes went under tables for cover, and some of the more hot headed of heroes were taking aim when there could be heard the definite sounds of...music?

A deep, pounding bass pulse announced the return of what turned out to be a humanoid robot, or perhaps some kind of armored suit. It had sleek, smooth lines, marred only by what looked like some kind of gun emplacement on its right shoulder, and a streamlined pillbox on its left. On its back was a winged jet pack...its wings too small for lift, they probably only provided control surfaces. The entire thing, from helmet to rocket boots, was made of some kind of shiny gold metal that sent slivers of reflected light scattering around all over the place. The radiant blue exhaust from the pack, and from additional thrusters in the feet, kicked up a strong wind that roared around until it finally came to a vertical landing, right in the middle of the congregation. A powerful, deep voice then proclaimed...in a cadence timed to the music's beat..."LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, INTRODUCING PRODIGY AND THE GOLDSMITH!"

The suit raised both its arms in a celebratory sort of pose, and it began to _change_. With whirring noises, the weapons on its shoulders partly retracted, unfolded, then clanked down into new configurations, forming larger epaulets. The jetpack split along multiple lines, and redistributed itself into a series of thick plates over the suit's chest and abdomen. Other changes took place internally, gauging by the noises involved. When it was done, the robot suit was thicker across the chest and arms, and significantly more armored-looking. On the other hand, both its guns and jetpack were visibly missing. 

"Thank you!" said a voice from the suit...not the deep male one from before either. No, this voice was definitely female, though electronically modified, by the sound of it. "Thank you so much!"


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 9, 2010)

"Now THERE'S an entrance!" Crackshot said with enthusiasm.  "A shame I didn't think of it first."

Crackshot pulled out an iPhone from his vest and started typing madly.  "Design... new... armored... suit.  Get... name... of... PR... Agent... for... Prodigy slash Goldsmith."

Crackshot help up the iPhone and took a picture of the new arrival, then sent it to Twitter with the caption "Party crasher crampin' mah style".




			
				Psiren said:
			
		

> "Why is the cliche that superheroes can't meet  without someone like trying to start a fight true? Plus your like a  angry short person, like another cliche. An attitude like that will only  gain you enemies."



"Oh, I don't know, Psiren.  Danny Devito has all kinds of friends."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 9, 2010)

Satisfied with his apparent victory, the Mite turned and began to triumphantly strut from the VIP section.  However, his victory was short lived as a result of the Prodigy's entrance.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 12, 2010)

*OOC:*  Hmm..  I guess I'll have you interact with Yna after she does her "fortune telling"  / foreshadowing bit instead of running the scene like I initially planned.

Note:  This is all happening within a minute of Prodigy's arrival to the table.


The video playing on big screen transitions of that of the United Super Hero Alliance logo as the dinner's many heroic guests begin to arrive. Among them is a slender, raven haired young woman dressed in a loose white blouse and a burgundy skirt. The woman quietly sits at your table's vacant seat and quietly whispers. "I'm Yna, I shouldn't be here. However, I can not choose my fate..."

She reached into her bag and retrieved a tarot deck then began to shuffle the cards. After several shuffling for several moments, Yna methodically placed the cards onto the table, face down. ".. I can watch as fate leads me to where I need to be."  Yna closed her eyes then began to reveal the cards. "The cards speak of a great deception and of tragity.  They tell me that those who are unaware, will be lost and others exposed for their artifice. There is a fowl wind that is blowing from a tower to the south, a wind that if will bring ruin if not stopped..."

The woman frowned then gazed up from her tarot spread. ".. for it is but the first volley in a battle with an evil that you are destined to fight."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 12, 2010)

The brain seems intrigued by the methods of this russian woman.* "You read these cards, amazing. What else does your god of fortune says? If I had a body I could read the will of Ketzalcoalt from the entrails of a sacrificed warrior. But I must bow to your ability now, tell me, please."*


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2010)

Prodigy looks around...and somehow, even though the faceplate of the robotic suit is no different than before, she somehow manages to look crestfallen as she lowers her arms. 

The suit makes quiet _wrrr-chunk_ noises as she walks over to the other obvious clump of superheroes in attendance, just in time for the soothsayer's performance.

Her clapping makes little clanking noises.

"Are you part of the event," Prodigy asks politely, "or are you a superhero too?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 12, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> * "You read these cards, amazing. What else does your god of fortune says? If I had a body I could read the will of Ketzalcoalt from the entrails of a sacrificed warrior. But I must bow to your ability now, tell me, please."*



Yna gathered her cards and began to shuffle.  "What would you like know?"



Shayuri said:


> "Are you part of the event, or are you a superhero too?"



"I am not what you would call a super hero; I am a monster hunter, a member of _the Wild Hunt_.  None of our members sent a video, so my having received an invitation was a mystery."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

_You had to send a video?? Iwould have never done that!_ 
A-K wonders...

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9
*Determination*: 3

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 12, 2010)

*"I sense something is wrong with this artificial society of superheroes. Something just doesn't fit right. I would like to have more insight on this matter."* replies the altar in it's stony voice.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 12, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)
> 
> _You had to send a video?? Iwould have never done that!_



"You did if there was no archived news reports showing that you were indeed a hero."

OOC: Voda Vosa, see my question in the ooc thread.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 13, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"I sense something is wrong with this artificial society of superheroes. Something just doesn't fit right. I would like to have more insight on this matter."*



"I do not think my cards will be able to answer all your concerns; however, I can still give you some insight into what may have started this 'society of superheroes.'" She finished shuffling her deck, and dealing a spread as she spoke. "Things were different, twenty years ago.  My father once told me back then, there were fewer super-heroes, adventurers, and crime fighters.  For the most part, they all fought within the shadows, far from the watchful gaze of the media.  In those days, superheroes did not fight for fame or wealth; they only fought to protect the world from the darkness, thought as today, not every hero was untainted."

"Fifteen years ago, all changed because of one murder that happened in Hollywood; a murder committed by an athlete-turned-actor.   The murderer, who  killed his ex-wife and friend, managed to remain free for almost an entire week while feigning innocence.  When it became clear to the public that he indeed a the murderer, the man's lawyers arranged for him to surrender to the LAPD with the stipulation that no hero may attempt to capture him.  They foolishly agreed."

"Unfortunately for the world, his surrender did not happen.  Instead, he fled at the last moment and led the police on an hours long chase while the heroic community stood on the sidelines and honored the agreements they made with the police.  This decision only lead to more destruction and death.  Then, as the sun set, a vigilante known as Justice Kill-shot decided to end the pursuit against the wishes of the police department. "

"As the world's media watched, Justice Kill-shot attacked the murderer's reinforced van with heavy weaponry, disabling it.  He then approached the van only to discover that the murderer was a super-human capable of lifting the van.  Before the world knew it, Justice Kill-shot and the murderer began what would be known as one of the world's most widely publicized super-heroic battles.  The battle ended in the murderer's death and Justice Kill-shot being arrested for murder."

"For a moment, Justice Kill-shot became the most infamous individual on this planet, becoming the envy of every hero and villain, especially after the entire city rioted after he was found guilty and given a death sentence." She paused for a moment, "That desire for fame and fortune has corrupted many heroes, but fortunately, not all have been affected."


OOC: Yes Justice Kill-shot killed O.J. Simpson and thanks to California's justice system, is still sitting on death row as a forgotten relic of the Iron Age of super heroism.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2010)

*"That explains many things. Thanks for your insight on this matters. Despite the huge gape in time, I know what a real hero is. A real hero does not need special powers, or a huge prowess. But all these fools seem to don't understand that. I petty them, bound to their bodies they can't naively glorify themselves on how gorgeous or strong they are." *says the disembodied brain,
 with disdain.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 13, 2010)

*Crackshot* (Int 5, Awe 6, Wil 5)

Crackshot smirks at the fortune-teller, "Yeah, well, I didn't need to send in a video.  Everyone who's anyone knows me."

[after the gypsy's story] "Meh... murder's still murder.  You don't see or hear tell of any of the A-list heroes slaughtering their marks.  I mean, the guy's name was KILL-SHOT for F's sake."



			
				Aztec brain-in-a-jar said:
			
		

> *A real hero does not need special powers, or a  huge prowess.*



"Nope... but a real SUPER-hero does.  Hence the term 'Super'.  Of course, a firefighter or a policeman or someone who helps the homeless, or even Aqua Man, yeah... they're all heroes in their own way."*


*


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2010)

"...I sent in a video," Prodigy says in a small voice, scraping an armored toe on the ground. "I'm new. I, uh, I didn't have..."

She bangs a metal-clad fist against the chest of the suit. 

"Heroing wasn't too good an idea before Goldsmith here came along."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

_Maybe some of the millitary PR guys send something, or I was a bit careless. this doesn't have to b a trap from DSI._ A-K reassures himself.

To Crackshot: "You know, sanctioned killing by the state isn't really murder... and superior training can count as powers. the main difference are the costumes and masks..."

To Prodigy: "Your armor has it's own name?" _If a construct like an armor can have a name, then they will maybe become more acceptable to clones, too._

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9
*Determination*: 3

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 13, 2010)

OOC: What's strange is that for some reason I thought it had quotes at the time I read/replied.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 18, 2010)

*Crackshot* (Int 5, Awe 6, Wil 5)

Crackshot snorts, "A-yeah, Arac-Knight, except the attack on the villain wasn't sanctioned by the police or the government.  Still, gotta give the guy props for doing what others couldn't, AND having the cojones to step up in the first place."

Crackshot took a sip of his drink and added, "He's still a cold-blooded killer, but a bad-ass one."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2010)

Goldsmith's faceplate swivels rapidly back and forth between Crackshot and Arac-Knight. She quickly settles on the name question, sensing no good can come from going on about old heroes, anti or otherwise.

"Well yes. I'm not a robot," she tells him. "What happens if one day I invent something even better than this? I figured, I'd be Prodigy...and then I'd call my suit Goldsmith. Then if I needed to change equipment, I'd still be Prodigy. Plus, I figured it might be good..." she paused, not sure how gauche it was to discuss such mercenary concerns, but plowed on anyway, "...you know, for merchandising."

There was an electronic buzz of feedback as she cleared her throat.

"Uh...why? I mean, I'm not experienced at this, really. Does it seem like a bad idea to name the suit?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 19, 2010)

The room's lights begin to dim as the events MC can be heard on the reception hall's speakers, "Lady's and Gentlemen, Heroes and Crimefighters, I would like to introduce our guests of honor:  United Super Hero Alliance junior members, Bandage Boy and Micro-Tina!"  The two members slowly made their way to the dais accompanied by the chorus of jeers from the audience who expected a prominent member to appear and not two 'side-kicks' who only joined the group after winning a reality tv-show.  

The image on the screen changed to a live shot of the USHA's _Hall of Heroism's_ interior with several of the group's members assembled.  

[sblock=USHA Group Shot]





The USHA members who are visible in the shot are the Green Giant (top), Rocket Brotha, Miss Sheen, _Lady Lovecraft_, *Captain Superior*,  the Mega-Ranger Extreme, and Roswell. 
[/sblock]

After a moment, Lady Lovecraft and Captain Superior stepped forward, and began their address.

"*Good Evening,*_and Grim Tidings_* Heroes and Crime-fighters of the West Coast! *."  The room erupted in blissful cheers.  Captain Superior raised his hand as if attempting to silence the crowd.  *"Being a member of the United Super Hero Alliance is a privilege and an honor that few will ever receive or deserve. We have standards, unlike that S***y team the Peace-Keeper is starting up, and we intend to abide by them.  Sorry, I mean UNSHTI."*  The room erupted in laughter.

"Though Peace Keeper's pretense was quiet dubious, we do not think it in the nations best interest that we select a group of heroes based on video submissions alone which is why we are currently vetting every deserving hero who sent us  a submission."

Smugly, *"What do you think this is, American Super Hero? But, I do have to admit watching some of you make fools of yourselves was really entertaining."*  Once again the room broke out in laughter, this time at the Bandage Boy and Micro-Tina's expense.

_"It is our displeasure to announce that..."_

*"None of you will likely be accepted into the USHA.  That is unless, you do something really deserving of recognition.  Like, I don't know, defend a city from destruction during a demonic alien invasion, or something."* 

_"Do not lament, we will be keeping an eye on your deeds, and we will contact you in a timely manor."_

*"On and, one last thing, Bandage Boy was the deciding vote."*  Captain Superior smirked. *" Just saying." *



The live feed abruptly ended as many within the room began tossing garbage at Bandage Boy, lending credence to the rumors that Captain Superior has the ability to manipulate people's emotions.  Many of those unaffected by Captain Superior's ability began shouting profanities, while others began to exit from the reception hall.

*Notice:* (1d6-1d6) -3=-6

Amongst the chaos caused by the announcement, Psiren found herself adjusting her suit's psychic dampeners.  She then noticed a stray thought: _ Omg?!? What are they QUACK QUACK QUACK!!_ 

Perplexed, Psiren turned toward the reception hall's entrance-way. At the same time, Xokzatle and Crackshot noticed a commotion breaking out near the room's left and right exit.

Together the three noticed that the group of men dressed in duck outfits, now totaling 10, enter the room while armed.  4 of the men are at the main enterance, 3 are at the left exit, and three at the right exit.

The men began to fire upon the crowd, and as they assaulted the room, the affects of their weaponry became clear:  The super heroes and bystanders who were stuck where immediately transformed into turned into ducks.

Mortified, most of those who were spared from the fowl fate immediately sought cover behind a toppled table and those who did not, sought flight...


--------------------------------


*Combat PAGE 1*
The 10 Duck Thugs begin their assault by targeting random by standers and Heroes using their Duck-ification rays.

[sblock='OOC']
The "Duck Thugs" are at Extended range (ranged attacks only) from the table.

Anyone with Coordination 6+ or FLIGHT/SPEED can enter personal range w/ them (and may attack them unarmed).  Everyone else can move into Close Range (and attack using melee weapon or ranged attacks).  

Actions are considered to occur simultaneously, so do not worry about initiative order.    However, if u need to determine who goes when (for strategy), the order is based off CoOrdination so..

Group 1. Badguys (since they began the fight).
..........4 at door.
..........3 at left
..........3 at right (closest bad-guy group)
Group 2. 
..........Crackshot
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy 
Group 3. NPCS
.........Yna
.........Everyone else is running, hiding, or diving for cover.

If the descriptions of the actions from the OOC posts are too long, here's a crib sheet that condenses most of that info done to what happens on a success.

If you want to roll on invisible castle, this is basically what you would enter:

(1d6-1d6) + (Ability or Power + Specialty) +/- Modifier

I'll compare your results to the difficulty (badguy's Ability + Specialty) to determine your success.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 19, 2010)

The althar in which the brain of the long deseaced priest rests, shifts slightly to face the duck thugs. The brain phases out of existance as it attempts to posses one of the thugs, leaving the stone altar and the glass jar empty save from the liquid inside. 

_OOC: Use posession on random thug. (1d6-1d6) + (5-Power. Don't know what ability should I place so I placed none)=8_


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 19, 2010)

OOC:  Possession use's it's own level for the roll.  You also have a +1 from your specialty.  That said...
*Major Success!*


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 19, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

_Well he's going to be wonderful to work for, but we don't get to choose how we redeem ourselves, wait what?_

At the sight of the fowl assailants Psiren stands the plates of her armour glow as she begins to focus her powers. 

_Right lets show them what I can do._

She starts to run towards the three thugs on the right. Her long blonde hair flying out behind her.
I'll take the ones on the right!

OOC[sblock]
Psiren will try and contact as many of the minds of the Duckthugs as she can, trying to set up for paralysis. If she can she'll pull out the ID of their boss while she's at it, but that's a secondary goal. 

Telepathy 7+(1d6-1d6(0))=7
Roll[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 19, 2010)

*OOC*: You could try to take all three of the thugs on the right, but at a -4 penalty to your telepathy roll and end up with a moderate success.

If you go for only one you will get a major success.  I'll assume you'll go for all three.



*COMBAT PAGE 1 *Update**
[sblock=Initiative]
Group 1. Badguys (since they began the fight).
..........4 at door.
..........3 at left
..........3 at right (closest bad-guy group)
Group 2.
..........Crackshot
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 3. NPCS*
.........Yna
.........Everyone else is running, hiding, or diving for cover.

Name in red has not actioned.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
Duck Thug at Door A: Possessed
[/sblock]


The 10 Duck Thugs begin their assault by targeting random by standers and Heroes using their Duck-ification rays.

Xokzatle tries to possess one of the Duck Thugs at the entrance...
Possession 9 vs ??  -> Massive Success.

Xokzatle's form vanishes, as one of the four Duck Thugs at the door seems to tip his gun slightly as Xokzatle takes control of the duck thug's body.
[sblock=Xokzatle]
You become instantly aware of the capabilities of the possessed Duck Thug.  He seems to be a normal, average, non-powered individual.

The gun in his hand has two settings:  Blast and Duck-ify.
[/sblock]

Psiren starts to run towards the three thugs on the right. I'll take the ones on the right! 
Telepathy 7-4= 3 vs ??  -> Moderate Success.

[sblock=Telepathy Use]
She manages to pull out two "names" from her targets:  _Cluster Duck_ and _The Zoo Keeper_.  She is unsure if Cluster Duck and the Zoo Keeper are the same person or two different people.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 19, 2010)

OOC - That's what I was hoping for, so that I can paralyse and engage them next turn.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 20, 2010)

Xokzatle turns the gun in Duck-ify and shoots to the nearest thug. He also takes his time to find out as much information about this assault as possible. 


_OOC: a 4 without modifiers since I don't know the abilities of these guys._


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 20, 2010)

*Crackshot (Int 5, Awe 6, Wil 5)*

At the sudden arrival of the unusual assailants, Crackshot stands up from his chair and flips the table for cover.  In one deft motion, his twin laser pistols appear in his hands.

"I love this wacky planet!" he laughs as he fires a pair of Stun Blasts at the nearest targets.

[sblock=Attack Action]1d6-1d6+8=3 and then -1 for the Double Tap[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Prowess: 5 
Coordination: 8
Strength: 4 
Intelligence: 5
Awareness: 6
Willpower: 5

*Powers: *
  Telekinesis 1
Blinding 5
Enhanced Super-Vision 5

*Specialties:* Military, Pilot

*Stamina:* 9
*Determination:* [/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll treat "double tapping" as a multi-attack/combo attack.. Roll CoOrdination once to see if the first shot hits, then using the same numbers put a -4 modifier to the test to see if the second attack hits.  If it does, It'll do +1 bonus to the damage you did with the first shot.  

Yey for house rules!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 21, 2010)

OOC:  Voda Vosa, that attack will wait until the 'second page' of this fight since Xokzatle already acted.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 21, 2010)

OOC: Noted. Just waiting for the others.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 21, 2010)

_OOC: Updated attack action. _


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 22, 2010)

*COMBAT PAGE 1 *Update**
[sblock=Initiative]
Group 1. Badguys (since they began the fight).
..........4 at door.
..........3 at left
..........3 at right (closest bad-guy group)
Group 2.
..........Crackshot
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 3. NPCS*
.........Yna
.........Everyone else is running, hiding, or diving for cover.

Name in red has not actioned.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
Duck Thug at Door A: Possessed
Duck Thug at Door B: Defeated
[/sblock]


The 10 Duck Thugs begin their assault by targeting random by standers and Heroes using their Duck-ification rays.

Xokzatle tries to possess one of the Duck Thugs at the entrance...

Xokzatle's form vanishes, as one of the four Duck Thugs at the door seems to tip his gun slightly as Xokzatle takes control of the duck thug's body.

Psiren starts to run towards the three thugs on the right. I'll take the ones on the right! 

Psiren Establishes Mental Contact.

"I love this wacky planet!" Crackshot laughs as he fires a pair of Stun Blasts at the nearest targets.

Double Tap (Shot 1) 3 vs ?? -> Moderate Success
Double Tap (Shot 2) -1 vs ?? -> Failure

Crackshot hits the Duck Thug with his first shot, knocking him out, causing the second shot to miss.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2010)

"Alright, lets see how this works!" Prodigy exclaims. There is a flare of blue flame from the soles of her suit's feet, and the mighty Goldsmith is propelled on a ballistic arc over and across to land with a SLAM in front of one of the duckmen. 

A glossy gold-plated hand shoots out and grabs at the duckman's costume even as she twists around to the side, meaning to throw him at his friend!

(Using Flight to close to personal range, then attacking! Trying to grab him and throw him at one of the other duckmen! Here's my base roll, as I'm not sure what mods to use.  1-6= -5. Roll Lookup Was low good? Gee, I hope so. )


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 22, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Was low good? Gee, I hope so. )



Unfortunately.... it isn't.


*COMBAT PAGE 1*

The 10 Duck Thugs begin their assault by targeting random by standers and Heroes using their Duck-ification rays.

Xokzatle tries to possess one of the Duck Thugs at the entrance...

Xokzatle's form vanishes, as one of the four Duck Thugs at the door seems to tip his gun slightly as Xokzatle takes control of the duck thug's body.

Psiren starts to run towards the three thugs on the right. I'll take the ones on the right! 

Psiren Establishes Mental Contact.

"I love this wacky planet!" Crackshot laughs as he fires a pair of Stun Blasts at the nearest targets.

Crackshot hits the Duck Thug with his first shot, knocking him out, causing the second shot to miss.

"Alright, lets see how this works!" Prodigy flies towards one of the Duck Thugs and attempts to grab one of them...
I'm assuming powerhouse suit since that has the best prowess.
Grab: -5 +5 = 0 vs ?? -> Failure.
...only to have the thug duck out of the way.

Autopiloting Arac-Knight.
Arac-Knight charges forward towards the group on the left and attempts to roundhouse kick one of the Duck Thugs.
Bash: (1d6 -1d6)+7=8 vs ??  -> Massive Success
.... sending the Duck Thug flying into the wall, defeating him.

Yna leaps behind a toppled table and pulls out her derringer pistol and takes aim.

The bystanders continue to panic.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*COMBAT PAGE 2*
[sblock=Initiative]
Group 1. Badguys (since they began the fight).
..........3 at door.
..........2 at left
..........3 at right (closest bad-guy group)
Group 2.
..........Crackshot
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 3. NPCS*
.........Yna
.........Everyone else is running, hiding, or diving for cover.

Names in red has not acted this page.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
Duck Thug at Door A: Possessed
Duck Thug at Door B: Defeated
Duck Thug at Door C: Duck-ified.
Duck Thug Left A: Defeated

Arac-knight: 6 Stamina.
Yna Aiming.
[/sblock]


"Duck you sucka!" _Door Duck Thug C_ laughs manically as he points the duck-ification ray at Prodigy and fires....
Prodigy Evade: (1d6 -1d6)+3=4 vs ?? --> Minor success
.. only to narrowly miss.

"This'll be your swan song!" _Door Duck Thug D_ fires a blast at Crackshot...
Crack shot Dodge: (1d6 -1d6)+8=5 vs ?? -> Moderate Success.
... and misses.

_Door Duck Thug A_ raises the duckification ray at _Door Duck Thug C_ and fires....
 His Abilities were 'average' in other words '3'.
Alteration Ray:  4 + _3_ = 7 vs ?? --> Major Success
...turning him into a duck.

The duckified thug quacks in annoyance.

The three Duck Thugs on the right glances at each other.  _Right Duck Thug A_ laughs. "She must be coocoo if she thinks I'm scared of her bluff."  He  fired a blast at Psiren.
Psiren Dodge: (1d6 -1d6)+6=7 vs ??  -> Major Success
... and misses.

_Right Duck Thugs B and C_ continue to use their duckification rays on bystanders....
...The Band-aid Lad is duckified.

"Let's rumble." _Left Duck Thugs B and C_ gang up on Arac-Knight, kung-fu style.
Arac-knight Evade: (1d6 -1d6)+7=5 vs ?? --> moderate success.
... and dodges his first attacker.
Arac-Knight Evade: (1d6 -1d6)+7=2 vs ?? --> Failure
... and get's hit by the second Duck Thug's attack.
Damage: Stam 9 - 3 = 6


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2010)

*"Ah this is really funny. Let's see some more feathers."* the possessed duck-guy says. Searching his next target.

OOC: Just to know, is Captain superior around?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 22, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *OOC: Just to know, is Captain superior around?*



*
ooc: He isn't. The bastard did his presentation via video cassette. The USHA only sent their side-kicks and non-essential support members.*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 22, 2010)

double post


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2010)

OOC: Then I'll shoot the other duck guys on round 3


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 22, 2010)

OOC: Shoot to Duckify or ko?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2010)

_I'll post my actions later on round 3. _


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 25, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

"Okay boys, time to give peace a chance!"

Ooc[sblock]Psiren will try and paralyse her three targets. Then close to KO them by hand. Oops I used the wrong number so knock 2 off this (and 4? for multitarget)

After mods 3 hope that works[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 25, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

A-K looks angryly at the duck guy who just slammed his elbow in his face. "Ok, duck-boy. You hit me once, but now suffer my Arac Touch!"
With this, his hand connects, the duck thug falls down silently.

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess hitting for  Affliction use (1d6-1d6=0)+7 (Prowess)+1 (Martial Arts)=8
As a normal hit is enough, I will not roll affliction.

Trying to activate his catch phrase...


Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 6/9
*Determination*: 3

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 25, 2010)

*COMBAT PAGE 2 UPDATED*
[sblock=Initiative]
Group 1. Badguys 
..........2 at door (one possessed).
..........1 at left
..........3 at right (All Paralyzed)
Group 2.
..........Crackshot
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 3. NPCS*
.........Yna
.........Everyone else is running, hiding, or diving for cover.

Names in red has not acted this page.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
Duck Thug at Door A: Possessed
Duck Thug at Door B: Defeated
Duck Thug at Door C: Duck-ified.
Duck Thug Left A: Defeated.
Duck Thug Left B: Defeated.
Right Duck Thugs A - C: Paralyzed until Page 4.

Arac-knight: 6 Stamina.
Yna Aiming.
[/sblock]


"Duck you sucka!" Door Duck Thug C laughs manically as he points the duck-ification ray at Prodigy and fires.... only to narrowly miss.

"This'll be your swan song!" Door Duck Thug D fires a blast at Crackshot... and misses.

Door Duck Thug A raises the duckification ray at Door Duck Thug C and fires... turning him into a duck.

The duckified thug quacks in annoyance.

The three Duck Thugs on the right glances at each other. Right Duck Thug A laughs. "She must be coocoo if she thinks I'm scared of her bluff." He fired a blast at Psiren... and misses.

Right Duck Thugs B and C continue to use their duckification rays on bystanders... The Band-aid Lad is duckified.

"Let's rumble." Left Duck Thugs B and C gang up on Arac-Knight, kung-fu style... and dodges his first attacker... but only to end up getting hit by the second Duck Thug's attack.

"Okay boys, time to give peace a chance!"  Psiren sends out a mental command...
Multiple Paralysis: 3 vs ?? -> Moderate Success.
Right Duck Thugs A - C Paralyzed until Page 4.
...paralyzing her targets.

A-K looks angrily at the duck guy who just slammed his elbow in his face. "Ok, duck-boy. You hit me once, but now suffer my Arac Touch!"
Affliction (touch): 8 vs ??  -> Massive Success. 
With this, his hand connects, the duck thug falls down silently.
OOC: I'll let you tag your Catch Phrase.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2010)

Prodigy whirls around; the momentum from her suit's punch pulling her way off balance for a second. She manages to get things under control again without falling off her feet, but realizes that the man she'd been about to punch was no longer in the running. She spies some duck costumes still standing and races towards them...trotting to a bewildered halt when she sees that they're not moving. At all.

She looks around and her amplified voice asks, "Is it over already? Sheesh!"

(OOC - As far as I can tell, the duckbusters are all vanquished! )


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 26, 2010)

OOC: Actually there are "two" left.
1 at the door.
1 at the left.
Everyone else is either possessed or currently paralyzed.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 26, 2010)

Crackshot twirls his twin blasters cowboy-style, then for effect, pops off one shot cross-armed at  the quacker closest to the door.  "I got 'em!" he calls cheerfully.

Attack action: Stun Blast at the quacker nearest the door.  
1d6-1d6+8=7


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 26, 2010)

The possessed duck throws his gun to the floor and jumps over it in an attempt to break it. 

_OOC: No idea what to roll, and if I got movement left I'll like to end possession and shoot a mental blast_


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 26, 2010)

**COMBAT PAGE 2 (CONCLUSION)**
[sblock=Initiative]
Group 1. Badguys 
..........1 at door (one possessed).
..........3 at right (All Paralyzed)
Group 2.
..........Crackshot
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 3. NPCS
.........Yna
.........Everyone else is running, hiding, or diving for cover.

Names in red has not acted this page.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
Duck Thug at Door A: Possessed
Duck Thug at Door B, D: Defeated
Duck Thug at Door C: Duck-ified.
Left Duck Thugs on A, B, C: Defeated.
Right Duck Thugs A - C: Paralyzed until Page 4.

[/sblock]


"Duck you sucka!" Door Duck Thug C laughs manically as he points the duck-ification ray at Prodigy and fires.... only to narrowly miss.

"This'll be your swan song!" Door Duck Thug D fires a blast at Crackshot... and misses.

Door Duck Thug A raises the duckification ray at Door Duck Thug C and fires... turning him into a duck.

The duckified thug quacks in annoyance.

The three Duck Thugs on the right glances at each other. Right Duck Thug A laughs. "She must be coocoo if she thinks I'm scared of her bluff." He fired a blast at Psiren... and misses.

Right Duck Thugs B and C continue to use their duckification rays on bystanders... The Band-aid Lad is duckified.

"Let's rumble." Left Duck Thugs B and C gang up on Arac-Knight, kung-fu style... and dodges his first attacker... but only to end up getting hit by the second Duck Thug's attack.

"Okay boys, time to give peace a chance!"  Psiren sends out a mental command... paralyzing her targets.

A-K looks angrily at the duck guy who just slammed his elbow in his face. "Ok, duck-boy. You hit me once, but now suffer my Arac Touch!"

With this, his hand connects, the duck thug falls down silently.

Prodigy races towards a group of Duck Thugs then slides to a halt. "Is it over already? Sheesh!"

Crackshot twirls his twin blasters cowboy-style, then for effect, pops off one shot cross-armed at  the quacker closest to the door.  "I got 'em!" he calls cheerfully.
Blast (Blasting): 7 vs ?? -> Major Success
... defeating him.

"Sorry, your fate has been written..." Yna fires her derringer at remaining duck thug on the left...
Blast (Shooting): 1d6 -1d6=1 + ?? vs ??  -> Moderate Success.
... defeating him.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


OOC: I don't think we really need a page three..

The terrified psychic screams of the paralyzed duck Thugs echo through Psiren's mind as they are subdued by both Psiren and Prodigy.

The possessed duck throws his gun to the floor and jumps over it in an attempt to break it...
(1d6 -1d6) +3=4 vs 3 -> moderate success
... and succeeds in breaking the weapon.  

Immediately after breaking the weapon, Xokzatle reappears, and the Duck Thug passes out.

The group members who are near the reception hall's entrance-way are greeted by an unpleasant sight: The Duck Thug's reign of terror was not limited to the reception hall!

The adjoining concourse is in utter chaos due to the sheer amount of terrified convention attendees who are either cowering in fear or fleeing in a panic.  What is more disturbing is that there appears to be hundreds of ducks scampering around the building's interior. 

As the sheer weight of the revelation sinks, you wonder if the attack was more then just an attempt to jab a knife into the side of the super hero and crime fighter community.  You wonder if there was more to the attack then just a doomed assault by a super-villain's thugs.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2010)

"Oh...this is bad," Prodigy says wholly unnecessarily. "This is _really _bad." The golden armor swivels suddenly and starts whirring back towards the captured Duck Thugs. 

"I need one of their weapons! One that still works!"

She grabs one of the 'duck rifles' and starts looking it over carefully...seeking out panels or removable plates she can open up to gain access to the weapon's inner workings...and perhaps find some kind of reversal function.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 26, 2010)

*Prodigy*
Prodigy removes the access plates on the duckification rifle, allowing her to pull out the weapon's circuitry boards for closer inspection.  As she glances at the board she couldn't help to notice several things.  The circuit boards appear to be standard mass produced boards that are available at any electronics store.  Placed on these boards are a wide variety of electronics components including several odd looking components that you never seen before that are covered in strange markings.  You then notice that several of the components are not even connected.
[sblock= Prodigy OOC]
.If you inspect some of the other guns, you will find that some of them don't even include the unconnected components, giving the impression that the makers decided not to include them. You assume this those unconnected components might have been used for the gun's "reverse ray."

Unfortunately, without a schematic or a completed weapon, you are unable to figure out the circuitry connections needed to make the reverse ray work.

[/sblock]
*Crackshot*
Some of the gun's components look famillier, and the writing on them look familier, so much they you know they are alien.  
[sblock=Crackshot OOC] The writing on the components and their designs IDs them as having been created by _the Masters_.  The Masters were known to have rays that caused those targeted by them to "enlarge."  They, of course, were known to use these 'growth rays' on their Zentraedi foot soldiers before battle (since they knew that cloning and sustaining a race of giants would have been unfeasible), and *ahem* recreationally.  However, as far as you know, they were not known to have built anything that could turn a target into another organism like the duckificion ray. 

Unfortunately, you are not sure if some of the duckification ray's components might have originally been embedded within something you sold to any company on your lsit of beneficiaries.  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

Seeing the mess, A-K jumps at a wall and uses this way, as he works a path toward the doors to make sure they are closed. He doesn't want to loose any ducks.

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 6/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 26, 2010)

*Arac-Knight*
Arac-Knight makes his way to the doors and closes them.  From his position he is able to glance into the exhibition hall, and sees that there are even ducks over there.  It looks as if the displays on one of the booths were ransacked.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 26, 2010)

The aztec priest, being relatively new in the heroes enterprise, makes his altar walk towards the others. *"Apparently this was a planned attack. Someone wanted all of us here to hit all at once. A clever move, dign of a politician of the Sun God."*


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2010)

Prodigy fiddled with the opened guts of one of the duck rifles, then gave an exasperated grunt.

"It's no good. There are pieces here I think could be connected to reverse the effect...but there's more than one way to do it. I'd need to see how it's done, or a schematic before I could do it myself. Otherwise we could make things a lot worse by experimenting with settings that we know nothing about."

She slung one of the intact rifles over her shoulder. "If nothing else I can try to analyze it in more detail back at the lab."

"Until then, I guess all we can do is get people calm, collect the ducks, and hope no one gets hurt before we can reverse it, or it wears off."


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

Crackshot holsters his blasters and scoops up one of the rifles for examination.  He looks the barrel up and down; his cheery smile melts into a frown of concern.

"Oh, I've seen rifles like these before... they've been tampered with, to be sure."

Turning to Prodigy, Crackshot adds, "I'm pretty sure the process is reversible, but until we figure out how, I'm also pretty sure that it's permanent."

To the Aztec, Crackshot says, "It smells more like a test run for the rifles... or a very elaborate distraction."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 2, 2010)

One of the convention center's security guards approaches the group as they are discussing the rifles. "Pardon me, if your team is investigating the attack, I think you should head to the exhibition hall.  Some of the attendees have reported that five other men in duck outfits and a guy dressed like a zookeeper raided one of the booths in the Exhibition Hall then stole an item from a display.  Also, several people mentioned that the man in the zookeeper outfit got into a brief scuffle near that booth."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 2, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

A-K nods and uses the walls to get quickly to the exhibition halls. He tries to find the raided display and looks for a description what was exhibited there.

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

not having my pdf at hand. How did you recover lost stamina?

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 6/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 2, 2010)

The aztec priest follows Arac-Knight keeping his senses on guard.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

_OOC: We should dedicate a 'leader' that the party is assumed to follow so we don't have to say "Me, too" each time we change a scene.

_Crackshot nods.  "It's game time, bitches."*
 
Crackshot follows the others to the exhibition hall.

* May consider this for a tag line.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 2, 2010)

The group makes their way into the exhibition hall.  The hall's atmosphere is somewhat chaotic; although some of the convention's attendees have reverted back into convention attendee mode, others seem to be stuck in a hysterical panic.  Luckily, for everyone within the exhibition hall, the more heroic of the attendees and staff had taken it upon themselves to try and establish some order as well as to round up the duckified.

The raided booth was for a company called _Megablue Collectibles_, a company which sold super-heroic 'artifacts' and memorabilia.  The booth was thoroughly ransacked; it's tables were purposely flipped over and its display case shelves were smashed in an attempt to mask which item was stolen.  Glancing at the booth's wreckage, you are able to easily spot a laptop computer that appears to have been flipped onto it's face, as well as several binders that are scattered about.  

Tragically, it is easy to surmise the fate of the booth's employees due to the presence of ducks within the booth's confined space.  One of the ducks, appears to be holding a piece of fabric with its bill.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 2, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

As the group rapidly cross the Convention Centre Psiren glances at everyone, then in their heads they hear.

The Zookeeper is this load of loonies leader, he may know how to reverse this canardation.

Once they reach the booth she looks at the duck with the cloth and attempts to probe it's fowl mind...

Ooc
[sblock] rolls to penetrate the minds of the clue duck roll=7 And apologies for the puns.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

A-K picks up the laptop and proves if it is still functional. He hopes to find a (search-able) list of the exhibited material.

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

not having my pdf at hand. How did you recover lost stamina?

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 6/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 4, 2010)

*Psiren*
Psiren is able to reach out to the duck's mind, however, it is difficult to get a grasp on the duck's thoughts. It is almost as if the duck was trying to grasp onto her own sanity by trying to relive her own memories:
[sblock=Memories]
_Zzzznnnnkk! What was that? The woman turned to see a group of five armed men dressed in duck-like outfits surrounding a booth.  They were firing their blaster-rifles at people.  At the front of the booth, with his back turned to the woman was a man dressed as a zoo keeper.  You always wanted to be a hero... So what are you waiting for? 

The woman grabbed a small knife, charged at the Zoo Keeper and jumped onto his back. "Put down your guns or I'll knife him!"

The man grabbed the woman, and flipped her onto a table, ripping his shirt. "Stupid girl!" He laughed then began issuing orders, "Mallard, You grab the key.  Pochard, you duckify her!  Everyone else, suppress the room."_

The woman focused on the Zoo Keeper's shirt's logo as she was turned into a duck.

[sblock=The Logo]





LA Zoo Logo (if it doesn't show).
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

*Arak-Knight*
The laptop works.  The following items were in the displays:

The Golden Spoon of the Seven Lucky Gods
The Omni-nomicron of the Shadow Warlock (first 200 pages)
The Talisman of Shadow Warlock (left half)
The Silver Samurai's Katana, _Thunder Slash God_ (handle)
The Key of Luuz
The Power Gem of Reflect-Terra (fragment)
Oswald's Magic Bullet
The key to the Hearst Vault.
The Hooded Patriot's rhinestone double eagle belt buckle.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

_D@mn, I hoped for some bird related names..._ As long as no one of the others present a better idea, A-K will try to match the pictures on the laptop to the debris in the booth.

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

not having my pdf at hand. How did you recover lost stamina?

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 6/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2010)

*"Have you found anything?"* ask the brain. He attempts to search among the wreckage to see what items still remain.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Here are some pictures... look if you can match them to the items." A-K answers the brain. "Got anything from the duck?", he ask Psiren as he continues to sort through the debris.

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

not having my pdf at hand. How did you recover lost stamina?

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 6/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 5, 2010)

*OOC:*  It's STR in stamina every hour or full recovery between chapter in an adventure.  If anything it's been about 30 minutes... and I consider that fight as being a separate chapter, so technically you're healed.

The following items are missing from the display:

*The Key of Luuz*
According to the description the Key of Luuz is a staff-like technological device that belonged to the Luuz the Keymaster, a super villain that claimed to have been an extra-dimensional entity.  The Key is believed to have the ability to amplify powers and open portals.

*The Hooded Patriot's rhinestone double eagle belt buckle.*
This belt was part of the Hooded Patriot's outfit during his later years of his career as a crime fighter. The belt contains a two linked gold and silver castings of the Seal of the United States on a white ostrich leather plate cover. The belt has no special abilities.

*Oswald's Magic Bullet*
Oswalds magic bullets have the ability to hit any target.  There was only one bullet left, and now it's gone.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 5, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

"Nothing that this lady remembers, though she put up a good fight, the Zoo Keeper, who ever he is, seems to be running this show and he wears an LA Zoo logo. Not sure what that means.

As she talks Psiren will reach out to the ducks and try and calm them a little.

Ooc[sblock]I'm willing to spend determination for this trick, any roll needed, Psiren would like to try and keep the victims sane while we work out how to fix this.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Hm, when I read the description of the missing items, I would say two of them would be useful for an assassination. Teleport for quick transport and a never missing bullet, but why the belt...?"
 A-K thinks aloud.

"Maybe his headquarter is in the zoo?", he suggests to Psiren.

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2010)

*"Perhaps it was taking for misleading us, as it has no apparent power. And we are certain it must be one person they want killed, as there is only one bullet." *analyses Xokzatle.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2010)

"How does the bullet work?" Prodigy wants to know. "Does it just go after whoever you aim it at, or is it more like a bloodhound? Does it need to get someone's 'scent' first? Because the belt might be for that."

"In fact," she muses, "maybe that's what the key is for. Boost the bullet's tracking ability so that it can follow a target anywhere. Use the belt to target it..."

"Of course, that would mean the Zookeeper wants to assasinate the Hooded Patriot."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2010)

*"That is another distinct possibility. However this hero has retired; why then assassinate him? We should check this place entirely, perhaps there are more clues around. After that we should go to the zoo Psiren pointed out."* suggest the aztec priest


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 5, 2010)

Bold or Stupid said:


> As she talks Psiren will reach out to the ducks and try and calm them a little.




OOC: I assume you are tagging your "Mistress of EMotion" aspect to do it, so here it goes...
Telepathy Stunt: Mass Mental Suggestion: "You are not a duck"
(1d6 -1d6) +7 -4=2 vs ?? -> Partial Failure
Note:  Spending an additional point of determination will allow you to receive a moderate success on pretty much all of the affected ducks.

Psiren send out a mental suggestion to the ducks, however she knows that she was unable to help out every duck.



Shayuri said:


> "How does the bullet work?" Prodigy wants to know. "Does it just go after whoever you aim it at, or is it more like a bloodhound? Does it need to get someone's 'scent' first? Because the belt might be for that."






Voda Vosa said:


> *"That is another distinct possibility. However this hero has retired; why then assassinate him? We should check this place entirely, perhaps there are more clues around. After that we should go to the zoo Psiren pointed out."*




Searching through the booth you find a binder which contains alittle more information about the different items in the booth:

According to the binder's info, the merchants did not know how to activate the Key of Luuz.  Thankfully, the reason for that is because the key's power source is currently missing. However, if someone were able to find a compatible power source or back engineer one...

In order for the bullets to work, the assassin would have to preform a ritual of sorts:  The assassin must hold the while observing the target for several minutes.  Then the assassin must visualize the bullet's intended target while loading the weapon and repeating the target's name.

You also find several small concealed wireless video cameras that seem to be sending a video feed to the laptop, however, the feed's program was inadvertingly closed when the table was flipped.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 5, 2010)

OOC: It is possible to review the camera's video footage and take screen grabs.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 5, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> OOC: I assume you are tagging your "Mistress of EMotion" aspect to do it, so here it goes...
> Telepathy Stunt: Mass Mental Suggestion: "You are not a duck"
> (1d6 -1d6) +7 -4=2 vs ?? -> Partial Failure
> Note:  Spending an additional point of determination will allow you to receive a moderate success on pretty much all of the affected ducks.
> ...




Ooc - tagging my aspect gives me one right? If so I'll spend one to do it. If not I won't


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 6, 2010)

OOC:
Well, you had to tag the aspect to use determination.  Which means you should have 1 determination left (since using the stunt used up the determination you got from dealing with the Mite).  You don't have to tag another aspect to use it on the same stunt.

To get a point of determination you can compel an aspect/challenge. It is essentially the same as tagging but with a negative connotation (real or perceived) or a negative consequence.

As perverse as it sounds, you could compel "Seen as a potential risk - due to very public harming of a large number of people" to gain a point of determination to prevent the ducks from going insane.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 6, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

A-K works with the computer to get the video footage.
Is there a printer anywhere?

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 6, 2010)

Crackshot stands back and assays the situation.  "Geez, I didn't know I was set up with a whole table full of Batmen.  I'm just gonna sit right here," Crackshot reclines himself on some ancient table, or altar, or something likely valuable, "And you all let me know when you need my help."


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 7, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> OOC:
> As perverse as it sounds, you could compel "Seen as a potential risk - due to very public harming of a large number of people" to gain a point of determination to prevent the ducks from going insane.





I'll do that then, ta for advice.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 11, 2010)

OOC:  Just need to get the reactions to this before jumping scenes.

*Psiren*


Bold or Stupid said:


> I'll do that then, ta for advice.



OOC: Ttagging your "Mistress of Emotion" aspect and compelling "Seen as a potential risk - due to very public harming of a large number of people"
Telepathy Stunt: Mass Mental Suggestion: "You are not a duck"
(1d6 -1d6) +7 -4 =2+2 = 4 vs ?? 

Psiren send out a mental suggestion *to everyone* in the room: "You are not a duck."

*Arac-Knight & Prodigy*
You both find yourselves thinking: _I am not a duck._

*Crackshot & Xokzatle*
You are able to block out Psiren's mental suggestion.
OOC: You are unaware of Psiren's intrusive thought.





Walking Dad said:


> A-K works with the computer to get the video footage.
> Is there a printer anywhere?



Arac-Knight is able to get a printout of the screen shot from a nearby wireless printer.

Screen Shot Info
The "Zoo-keeper" appears to be either latino or Native America and appears to be in his mid to late thirties.  The "duck thugs" in the image are more heavily armored then the ones you fought.
OOC:  Basically, think of that image Walking Dad posted over in the OCC thread. That was how this group of duck thugs were dressed. The ones you fought were in latex/vinyl outfits based on that design.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

_I'm not a duck!... obviously..._ A-K shakes his head. "Look, I found a picture of our guy. And these ones seems to be better armored than the others.

Prodigy, how much time until you can jury-rig a change back mode on this weapon?"

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 13, 2010)

*Crackshot (Int 5, Awe 6, Wil 5)

Crackshot gives Arac-Knight a thumbs down accompanied by a raspberry.  "There's no guarantee that you won't cook those ducks before you'll get it to work.  The scrubs will be okay... we need the Zookeeper to find out if there's any more of these things."  As Crackshot talked, he readied one of the duck rifles and sighted it, looking at random areas around the room.


*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2010)

*"Keep the ducks safe in one place and after we have sacrific- err, captured the Zookeeper we'll probably be able to revert the effect."* Suggests the brain.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)



Walking Dad said:


> "Maybe his headquarter is in the zoo?", he suggests to Psiren.




"I would still suggest the zoo. Maybe the waterbirds section. He seems to be one of these themed villains, and his minions wear duck outfits!"
 A-K suggests again. _Zookeeper, disguising as ducks... people are strange...

_ 
[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2010)

"...not a duck?" Prodigy murmurs confusedly. She then registers the question and looks over at Arac. "I can't. I need more to go on, or else it could be worse than it is now."

"Look, it seems to me we've got one lead, and that's the zoo. Standing around here won't help. Lets go check out the zoo and look for a duck exhibit or something. If that comes up empty then we can work out our next step."

With a series of whirrs and clangs, the Goldsmith armor reconfigured itself, changing armor into a set of auxiliary rockets and streamlined cowlings, and revealing a gun barrel and missile pack.

"Anyone not coming with me should interview witnesses, see if they heard or saw anything useful!"


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 15, 2010)

*Crackshot* (Int 5, Awe 6, Wil 5)
 
Crackshot snorts a laugh.  "Come on, Prodigy... talking to witnesses is 'B' Team work.  I'm going Where The Action Is!"


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 15, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

"I'm in if we all are or we could give me a moment to rumage through on of the mooks heads, just to make sure this isn't a wild Duck chase."

Psiren at least has the grace to grimace at her own pun.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 15, 2010)

OOC: *Looks at his notes*  The Chapter is caled "The Duck Hunt".


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 16, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

Psiren rushes across the convention centre, as soon as one of the duck men is insight she reaches out her mind through the matrix of her suit.

ooc Cue sexy girl running shots and a light show round her head yay a 6! I'll read the most important looking one (looks like a mallard I'd guess...).


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Hurry up! The sooner we got this Zookeper, the better."
 A-K urges Psiren to make haste.  
[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 18, 2010)

Bold or Stupid said:


> Psiren rushes across the convention centre, as soon as one of the duck men is insight she reaches out her mind through the matrix of her suit.




Mind Reading: 6 vs ?? --> Major Success
[sblock=A memory]
Several hours ago, the duckthug stood in an empty warehouse in New Hope City with ten other men.  Each of the men were loaned by a local crime bosses* to do a series of jobs.  After waiting for several minutes, a man dressed as a "Zoo Keeper**" and several men dressed in a 'cybornetic' duck suits who called themselves _Cluster Duck_.

The leader of the Cluster Ducks mentioned that they will be using prototypes of a special weapon that were deliberately hampered.  After the job was complete, each of the represented syndicates would be given chance to bid on the fully functional weapons.  One of the thugs then threatened the Cluster Duck and was duckified.

The Cluster Duck leader then explained the job.  There would be three assault teams. 

Team one was to attack the Hero Convention and take out as many super heroes.  Team two ("Zoo Keeper" and several Cluster Ducks) were to obtain several items of importance.  The Cluster Duck leader was going to lead team three against another target.

They were to regroup at the warehouse after the first job was completed.


* The "Mallard" was a member of the Orange Syndicate.
** It doesn't seem like the Zoo-Keeper was the mastermind and it seems like the "Zoo Keeper" was a last minute decision for an alias.
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 19, 2010)

OOC:  A Clairification.  Psiren knows how to get to that warehouse.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 20, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> OOC:  A Clairification.  Psiren knows how to get to that warehouse.




Ooc, probably off panel psiren will tell the others what she found out and lead onwards.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 20, 2010)

Moved to post 121..


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

Still on the way to the zoo, but after Psiren mentioned the warehouse:

"Can someone please explain me why we are still on the way to the zoo, when we have a lead to this warehouse?"

ooc: Can we read the 'A memory' sblock?

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 20, 2010)

OCC: Post Mostly Redacted/RETCONNED (due to redo on next page).


Since the info was shared off panel, you can read the "A memory" sblock.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 21, 2010)

OOC:  A Redo.  Please note that because of LA's traffic (this ain't 24), those characters who travel to the warehouse and do not have access to flight 5+ or teliport will be unable to do anything at the LA Zoo (while it's open).  So be sure to mention which location you are heading towards. 


*Los Angeles California
Los Angeles Zoo, About 5:55pm*
It takes about a half an hour to drive to the Los Angeles Zoo, and you arrive at about 5:55pm (on each of your clocks/cell phones), meaning that the group just arrived to the Zoo in time to enter the Zoo's front gates were closed to new visitors. 

Once inside, you begin your investigation by making a general 'sweep' of the Zoo and notice the following bits of info:

1.  The Children's Zoo section of the park is in the process of being fenced off. A near by sign points to the area becoming the new home of the "Extreme Panda Experience and Chinese Zoo."
2. A zoo keeper was feeding "Reggie the Alligator" several ducks.
3. The swan and duck pond and the aviary are strangely devoid of ducks or other water fowl.
4. The "World of Birds" show is temporarily "on hiatus."

[sblock="La Zoo Map"]





[/sblock]



*New Hope City
Warehouse, About 6:10 pm*
The warehouse is in the heart of New Hope City's port, within the view of the New Hope City Naval Complex on Terminal Island.  A preliminary sweep of the area reveals that the wear house is not being guarded beyond the easily evadable and tricked standard rent-a-security-officer who is patrolling the grounds to "protect" the nearby freight containers.

You are able to approach the warehouse without incident.  The warehouse appears to have been originally intended to be used as a small hanger that is large enough to accommodate one or two small commuter planes.   The building has a set of large bay doors that take up the majority of the build's front facade, and what appears to be three reinforced doors with small keypads.  Unfortunately, the building's only windows are set about 12 feet off the ground and most of them appear to be blocked off.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 21, 2010)

Crackshot hops on his motorbike and drives to the Zoo, blaring the soundtrack to Top Gun as he weaves in and out of traffic.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2010)

ooc: The warehouse lead is much stronger, but A-K will go to the zoo. It was his idea and he will not force anyone to do it for him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 22, 2010)

Thinking that strength is in unity, Xokzatle will remain with the others.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 23, 2010)

Psiren would ike to check out the warehouse, back up would be nice but as group powerhouse she's willing to go alone.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 23, 2010)

OOC: Still need to see which group Prodigy is traveling with, but since everyone else is set, I'll update.

*
Los Angeles Zoo.*
Awareness:1d6-1d6=-1 + Awe vs ??  -->Success
As the primary sweep comes to an end, one of your members notices one of the Zoo's employees taking down a poster for the Zoo's _World of Bird_'s show.  The poster shows a man who appears to be the "Zoo Keeper."  The poster reads: "_Animal Trainer James Red Deer takes you on a journey through the World of Birds._"


*Meanwhile.. at the Warehouse..*
(1d6-1d6)+7=7 vs ?? --> Major Success
Psiren can hear the sounds of quacking coming from the inside of the warehouse. As she listens, she can make out that there are at least two ducks.

The keypad that is next to the front door has a standard numeric keyboard with a small LCD readout.  The front door also has a standard lock.  Strange as it seems, the rear doors seem to be more heavily secured since they also have a deadbolt.

OOC:  Assuming Prodigy doesn't join you, to get inside you either have to pole vault in while trying not to rip your suit using an acrobatics roll, hack the keypad and pick a lock, or bust down one of the doors. If prodigy joins you, you guys then can blow a hole into the building.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Looks like we got this 'zookeeper's real name. We should contact Psiren, if she found something, too."

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2010)

(OOC - Decisions, decisions...)

No sooner had Prodigy started to lift off towards the zoo than Psiren cut in on the radio channel that she'd given out. There was a warehouse that the 'duckmen' had come from. That seemed like a MUCH stronger lead to Prodigy, and she answered on the channel, "Okay, I'll meet you there!"

Rockets flared, and the Goldsmith suit dwindled with shocking rapidity to a point in the sky...then vanished.

It was hard, she found, to tell warehouses apart from five hundred feet in the air. After some trial and error, she managed to get the GPS to overlay onto the HUD, which verified address. Prodigy landed a couple of blocks away and reconfigured her suit into its stealth/recon mode to get in closer without being seen.

She met Psiren and anyone else who came near he door.

"There's an electronic lock," Prodigy reported, probably unecessarily. "I can probably hack it, or I can just use some rockets to blast through it."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 25, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)
> 
> "Looks like we got this 'zookeeper's real name. We should contact Psiren, if she found something, too."
> 
> ...




*"We should first take a look in the closed areas, and more inside the zoo. Correct me if I'm wrong, things such as these confuse me, I'm from another time, but: A zoo keeper feeding an alligator several ducks, when the ducks lake is devoid of such birds isn't a bit odd?" *asks the Brain in a Jar


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Maybe the lake is devoid because he fed to much...
I hope these were real ducks..."

[sblock=ooc]
Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2010)

OOC: Must we roll something in order to investigate what I proposed?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 26, 2010)

OOC: Not really.  I'll do the rolls but, I'll need to see what type of investigation you are doing  (ie looking for clues vs gathering info) since it would determine the nature of the info you get.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 26, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

Psiren glances at Prodigy. "Lets do this the quick may, babe." she steps back awaiting the bang.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 26, 2010)

*The warehouse...*
Awareness (1d6-1d6) =-2 vs ??  --> Minor Success
OOC: You guys are lucky Psiren's Awareness is 7.. and that you blasted the doors. lol
Prodigy let loose a barrage of missiles at the warehouse's bay doors destroying them.  As soon as the smoke cleared, Psiren and Prodigy entered into the warehouse and immediately notice a destroyed duckifiaction rifle in the debris. 

Searching the room, you see several ducks wandering around in the door's wreckage.  On the the opposite side building, from the blown out doors, there are three small rooms.  One of them is windowed and has a locked door, the other two are a restroom and what appears to be a small lounge. Near the locked room there are several stacks of rectangular cases.


*Meanwhile, at the Zoo*
The talk about the ducks being fed starts weighing on *Crackshot* activist causes and he finds himself debating on confronting the zoo keeper that's feeding the Alligator on the inhumane treatment of the ducks. 
OOC:  Compelling Crackshot's PETA membership for +1 Determination).  If you refuse the compel (-1 Determination) or don't post before the next update (+/- 0 determination) I will assume you joined the other two.

Arac-Knight and Xokzatle try to sneak behind the Children's Zoo's fence...
Xokzatle Stealth (1d6-1d6) +4=5 vs ?? ---> Minor Success
Arack-Knight Stealth (1d6-1d6) +4=3  ---> Minor Success
Crackshot stealth (if joined) (1d6-1d6) +8 =6 vs ?? --> Major Success

.. and manage to do it without being spotted.
Investigate (1d6-1d6) =5 vs ??  ---> Minor Success+

From all appearances, the closure of the Children's Zoo appears to be relatively recent since there appears to be little to no work done to the area except for some preparation work.

Near by, on a kiosk, you notice an announcement about the section's future changes which contains a photo of a the City's mayor shaking hands with several Chinese officials while being flanked by several zoo personnel.   In the crowd you spot both '_the zookeeper_' and _the Cluster Duck_ from the printout.  Unfortunately, his name doesn't appear on the photo's caption.

While searching the back stage areas of the section's attractions, you notice two announcements on a bulletin board.  The first one mentions that the closure of the Children's Zoo was going to happen today, and that everyone was required to remove their personal belongings from their Children's Zoo locker yesterday.  The other announcement mentions that they need a replacement Zoo Keeper for the _the Children Zoo at the Fair event_.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2010)

"Phew," Prodigy said, waving an armored gauntlet to clear some dust away. "Smoky. Ah, hey! Watch out for ducks!" The suit contorted and whined as she practically danced to make sure she got out of the debris without stepping on something fowl. 

She then reconfigured into the heavily armored version and gestured towards the locked room. "I'll check that one out. Those cases might be rifles."


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 27, 2010)

_Crackshot accepts the compel._

Crackshot agonizes over being an action hero versus Doing The Right Thing.  After a brief moment, he says plainly, "Yeah, well, sorry guys...  I gotta find the jerk who killed those ducks and and make an example of him.  I'll find out if he was using real ducks or duckified cronies.  One way or the other, it'll make a hell of a distraction if you guys still wanna James Bond it."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 27, 2010)

*Crackshot*
OOC: Determination +1
Crackshot makes his way towards the Alligator pit, where he sees a zoo keeper with a struggling duck in hand.  From what Crackshot knows, feeding live birds to alligators and crocodiles is not standard practice for most zoo, and is against PETA standards.

*Warehouse*
The cases have a plain aluminum shell with what appears to be barcode etched into their lid.  The inside of the cases has molded foam which appears to be shaped to it could hold one duckification riffle and a rectangular box (possibly a power pack).


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Hey, wait, I will come with you!"
A-K follows Crackshot as fast as he can...

[sblock=ooc]

Is the alligator pit between us and the keeper?

BTW, I will have no internet access until Sunday evening.

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 27, 2010)

ooc:  No.  He's standing on a a small peir that juts from the main walkway and extends a few feet over the alligator pit.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 27, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

Psiren looks around at the wreakage and walks carefully into the room, "Maybe next time a smaller missile?"[color]. She focus of the wandering ducks and reaches out to check their minds, trying to see if they're ducks or people.

OOC telepathy Wahoo 8!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 27, 2010)

Xokzatle moves to the World of Birds section and tries to find any information about the zoo  keeper or other odd things happening in the zoo.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 30, 2010)

*LA Zoo,  Crackshot and Arac-Knight*
Crackshot and Arac-knight approach the alligator feeding zoo keeper, as he stands near the railing with a duck in hand. "Hey, you two aren't supposed to be on this pier while I'm feeding Reggie!"
*

LA Zoo, Xokzatle*
Xokzatle sneaks into the World of Birds theater's backstage area.  Behind the stage's fascade, there are two small buildings, and a small tool shed.  One of the buildings consists of a small aviary, housing the show's 'avian performers', who are currently being tended to by one of the zoo's keepers. 

In the other building, houses a small prop room small room, a rest room, a green room, and a locker room that is flanked by two dressing rooms dressing rooms.  The lockers are labled, and Xokzatle quickly finds the locker belonging to the _'zoo keeper,'_ however the locker is locked.



*The warehouse*
Psiren read's the minds of the ducks.  The thoughts of all of the ducks, except for one, consists almost entirely of squeaking sounds and sensory input.  The thoughts of the lone human are violent and extremely vile in nature, so much so that it probably is a good thing he was duckified.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"What the ..."
A-K says surprised. Then he quickly runs to the zookeeper to deliver a kick that will distract him from feeding... at least.

[sblock=ooc]

Martial Arts Kick (1d6-1d6+7=12) 

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 30, 2010)

Arac-Knight kick 12 vs ?? --> Massive success!
Zoo Keeper Stun:  ?? vs 5 --> Failure

Arac-knight round house kicks the zoo keeper, stunning him.  The zoo keeper then drops the duck, which immediately scampers away in terror.

[sblock=Status]
Zoo Keeper:  Stunned with 5 Damage[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

Xokzatle decides to posses the zookeeper and check if he has the keys.

Possession: 6


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 31, 2010)

*LA Zoo, Xokzatle*
Kokzatle Possession 6 vs ??  -->Major Success
Xokzatle is able to possess the zoo keeper.  He quickly checks and finds a keyring in his pocket.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2010)

The possessed zookeeper walks to the locker, unlocks it and checks the insides.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 1, 2010)

LA Zoo, Xokzatle
There are not many items within the locker that seems note worthy except for the following items:  A bag that contains what appears to contain either fur or hair, a picture of 'the zoo keeper' and the leader of the Cluster Ducks, and a _Notice of Employee Termination._
The notice was dated about one month ago but does and states that today was the 'zoo keeper's' final day of employment.  Unfortunately, the letter does not contain any information regarding the firing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Xok, is that you?... You got him!"
A-K says surprised. "Once they have seen the contents in the locker he asks: "Should we now move to this warehouse?... Can anyone give me a ride?"

[sblock=ooc]


Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2010)

*"A ride?"* says the zookeeper. *"In what? In this body?" *Xokzatle banishes from the poor man and appears in his jar.* "Neither in this could I give you a ride. And I don't think a taxi would pick me up... Oh, take that letter, it's evidence."*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> *Warehouse*
> The cases have a plain aluminum shell with what appears to be barcode etched into their lid.  The inside of the cases has molded foam which appears to be shaped to it could hold one duckification riffle and a rectangular box (possibly a power pack).




Oblivious to Psiren's psychic chicanery, Prodigy 'hmms' as she opens a couple of cases and confirms that they're empty.

"This must be where they got the rifles before attacking. Maybe I can crack this barcode once I get it back to my lab..." Then she realized. Rectangular box. Power pack. _Power pack!_

She triggered another configuration change in her suit, extending its sensor enhancements and bringing its passive EM and anomaly detector array online. Then she made a sweep of the warehouse, scanning for the thermal and electromagnetic signatures of energy sources nearby.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Sep 3, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

"One of these ducks was a like a person. And a bit of a . Do you have a bird net in that suit? Or do I have to do this the old fashioned way?"

Ooc 
Naturally the old fashioned way is using my mind powers to paralyse the man duck and the then grab it, anything else would be undignified.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 3, 2010)

*LA Zoo.*
After "interrogating" the zoo keeper, Crackshot approaches Arac-Knight and Xokzatle, "The zoo keeper at the alligator pit said that they were given orders to feed ducks to the alligators by the _Los Angeles Commission for the Procurement of Chinese Pandas_ since the representative from Chinese said that the ducks were 'disruptive' to the Zoo's Qi.  But even then the reasoning doesn't make sense since most zoos would have just shipped those ducks to a wild life preserve rather then destroy them." 

Arac-Knight states, "Should we now move to this warehouse?... Can anyone give me a ride?"

*"A ride? In what? In this body? Neither in this could I give you a ride. And I don't think a taxi would pick me up... "*  Responds Xokzatle.

Crackshot smirks, "If a taxi doesn't, why not just take over the driver and have him drive us?"


*Warehouse.*
Prodigy's suit picks up on several possible power sources/em signatures, the obvious coming from outside of the warehouse's structure (a power generator).  However, the most suspicious is what appears to be a encrypted radio signal coming from the locked room.




> Do you have a bird net in that suit? Or do I have to do this the old fashioned way?"



OOC: : Spiderman would cry after reading the last several post...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2010)

"It's a military-grade armored anthroform weapons platform" Prodigy said tersely as she adjusted the sensor gain. "It doesn't have 'duck nets.'"

She pointed at the locked room. "There's some kind of signal coming from in there. I'm going to break in."

The Goldsmith armor whirred and clanked again as it reconfgured to the bulky, strength-augmented version and stomped up to the door. Moving carefully, so as not to knock the door violently enough into the room hard enough to damage something, she put her gauntleted hand over the lock...and pushed until either the bar snapped, the wood gave way, or the power of the suit was insufficient.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2010)

Xokzatle warps into the mind of one taxist and parks the car near Crackshot.* "Excelent suggestion,"* the taxi driver says *"I hope this man knows his craft."* and he speeds off


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 10, 2010)

*Warehouse, Outside*
Using some insight gleamed from the taxi driver's panicked throughts, Xokzatle and the others approach the warehouse, in record time.
OOC: Fiat ftw..!


*Warehouse, Inside*
The door crashes onto the floor with a great thud revealing a somewhat unorganized office which has a desk, chair, trash can, and a couch as its only furnishings.

The desk has a large map spread on its surface which has has several Xes drawn on it as well as several large circled areas.  On top of the map is a small device with a keyboard and screen, this is the source of the wireless signal, and what appears to be a small stack of pictures.  Next to the desk, is the chair which has what appears to be a news paper, several folded stacks of paper that appears to be blueprints or instructions and several hand written pieces of paper stacked on it's seat.

On the couch you see the following items:  Several boxes of electronics components, a box of electronics supplies, various electronic tools, a blanket, pillow, and a small transistor radio.

As you quickly scan the room to take inventory of it's contents you hear what sounds like an object vibrating followed by a chirping sound.  The source of the sound is the device located on top of the map.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Sep 11, 2010)

Pulling her mobile phone from a jacket pocket Psiren she takes a photo of the map and then starts to rummage through the pictures and paper on the desk.

"Can do anything with the computer?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 15, 2010)

[sblock=Map Region 1]
There are two circles centered on this location.  One has a 1 miles radius, the other a five mile radius.
[MAP]33.939323,-118.241572[/MAP]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Region 2]
Several blocks in this area are circled.  This is the location of the Staple Center.
[MAP]34.042626,-118.26865[/MAP]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Region 3]
There is a five mile radius circle centered on this location.  The area envelopes two Xs.  One is marked at the Los Angeles Zoo.  The other at "Getty House."
[MAP]34.118418,-118.300399[/MAP]
[/sblock]

Except for the pages dedicated to blueprints, the pieces of paper seem to consist of a contact list.  You conclude the the pictures are of the various structures that were X-ed.    However several of the pictures seem to be of the misc. buildings in the downtown area.

OOC:  The maps did not center on the locations, so you'll have to zoom out to see the points.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 16, 2010)

I totally forgot to add this into the last update (thanks to posting before work)..

The device seems to be dedicated to Twitter, and is set up to the *OpCD* user account.  This account has 30 followers but is following only two users, *LAMayor* and *LACityHall*.  Here are the last ten status messages that the device picked up:

_@LAMayor  If you only knew..._  posted by OpCD 2 minutes ago.
_Getting ready for fair!  Going to have a blast tonight._ posted by LAMayor 20 minutes ago.
_Operation Cluster Duck entering into phase 2._ posted by OpCD 2 hours ago.
_Crisis Adverted! Los Angeles has the best Heroes in the nation and I'll drink to that!_posted by OpCD 3 hours ago.
_Watch the news.  If you like what you see, bids start tomorrow at noon._ posted by OpCD 3 hours ago.
_Opperation Cluster Duck is a go_. posted by OpCD 4 hours ago.
_Forgot Tweetbox! Using partner's cell phone_.  posted by OpCD 4 hours ago.
_I will be making an appearance tonight at the LA City Fair.  Hope to see all you there_.  posted by LAMayor 6 hours ago.
_City Business... with a tequila chaser._ posted by LAMayor 8 hours ago.
_Preparing for Operation._ posted by OpCD 10 hours ago.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

Leaving the body of the taxi driver; Xokzatle burst into the warehouse without much ceremony.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2010)

Arac-Knight quickly follows behind the brain on the altar.









*OOC:*


another thing I always wanted to type


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2010)

Prodigy checks the pages and the little Twitter feed, then nods at Psiren and goes over to see what's on the computer.

"I think they're targeting the fair next," she says to her fellow hero. "We need to hook up with the others and head down there fast."

(Need any computer rolls?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 18, 2010)

ooc:  No rolls needed.

Going through the twitter feeds, you find out that OppCD started the twitter account a little over a month ago with a multiple status long rant blaming the mayor for his being fired (employer not mentioned).  The rant ends with the message, "To bad you are orinthophobic, because you won't like the Cluster Duck you are about to recieve!"  A few days later OpCD stated "I just recieved an offer I didn't refuse.  Get ready for the Cluster Duck."  

OpCD's followers all seem to be anarchists and eco-terrorists.  The conversations between OpCD and his followers suggest that a greater scheme would be to 'restore Nature's controll over region' and that he had gained the means of doing so.   

You quickly notice that one of the followers, RedDeer, appears to be "The Zoo Keeper" from the attack on the exhibition hall.  Soon after OpCD's original rant RedDeer made a mention bashing LAMayor which seems to lead to his telling OpCD that he was layedoff.

Prodigy and Psiren can hear the sounds of a car doors slamming, and the sound of foot steps approaching the wearhouse as the rest of the group members approach.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Sep 18, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

Psiren turns to face the door tensing in readiness for a fight. On seeing the Brain in Alter she relaxes. "Hey, I think we found somethings of use, how was the zoo? See any elephants?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Elephants? How is this connected to elephants?"
A-K asks surprised.

[sblock=ooc]


Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2010)

*"We found some personal things of one of the attackers, plus strange things are happening there. People feeding an alligator with ducks for example..."* Xokzatle explains the evidence they've found in the zoo.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2010)

Prodigy pauses in absolute horror at that particular tidbit.

"You're...sure they were _always_ ducks?" she asks. "You stopped that, right? I mean, you didn't let that go ON. Because they turn PEOPLE into DUCKS. They were feeding ALLIGATORS with ducks?!"

Now heartily distracted, she babbled, "We found tweets and it looks like they're going to go after the Mayor at the fairgrounds! They've already left here, so we have to hurry! They're going to use those things they stole to try to...I don't know exactly...restore Nature or something. But DUCKS? To ALLIGATORS?!"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 29, 2010)

*Warehouse*
"Don't worry, Arac-Knight knocked out that Zoo-Keeper.  After he came to he told me that a city commission ordered for ducks to be fed to the Alligator since they were disrupting the Zoo's 'Qi', what ever that means." 



*Note: *
The group passed the fair while heading down towards the warehouse.  This was evident due to the visible signage and the rides that were visible from the freeway street.  You also know that the traffic was horrendous because of it.  Luckily, poor confused mind controlled taxi-driver who is freaking out in his cab (outside the warehouse) knew of various back alley routes that bi-passed all of the traffic snags.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2010)

Blissfully ignorant of the poor cabbie outside, Prodigy nodded at whoever answered her concerns and punched one gauntleted fist into her other hand with a resonant CLANG. 

"In that case, I think we'd better get to the fair in a hurry! I can fly there, what about the rest of you?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 2, 2010)

*OOC:*


woops I should have made it clear that (gm auto piloted) crackshot was the respondant.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Oct 3, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

I can walk pretty fast, how about a lift?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2010)

*"I can possess either of you."* says the brain. If he had a face he'd have smirked.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"I could use a lift... I can just climb on walls..."
A-K says a bit uncomfortable.

[sblock=ooc]


Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2010)

"A lift?" Prodigy asked worriedly. "I...could probably carry one or two of you, but it would be stupidly dangerous. You'd have to hold onto my arms or something, while I was flying. You'd have to be sure and not let go, or let the wind blow you off. And even then, your weight and drag would completely alter the flight characteristics of the suit."

Behind the armored mask, Prodigy grimaced. "I dunno...it just seems like a bad idea. How did you get from the zoo to here so fast then?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"We took a taxi... and the brain took the taxi driver..."
A-K says a bit uncomfortable again.

[sblock=ooc]
Stupid slow climbing power. They should have made climbing and swinging one power.

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 6, 2010)

"It was either that or strand the cabby at the zoo since he refused to let Xokzatle into the car." Crackshot smirked.




*LA Fair..*
With littler persuasion, the group is able to talk the taxi driver to transport them towards the fair (after making them agree to stayed out of his mind).  Thanks to the taxy driver's suberb driving skills, and knowledge of the city, you are able to arrive at the fair within a half an hour.

The fair is located in the heart of Los Angeles, in and around the LA Coliseum and the LA sport's arena.  The majority of the area has been taken over by the Fair's MIDway and the majority of its concession stands and merchant booths.

According to the fair's map, the majority of the fair's exibits and non-midway entertainment activities are divided between the coliseum and the arena, with the arena being used for concerts and as an exhibit hall.  

The one thing that immediately jumps out at you is the fact that the area between the parking center and the coliseum seems to be devoted to animal exhibits, including the _Los Angeles Zoo at the LA Fair_ petting zoo.

As with all large city fairs, there seems to be a fair amount of security guards wandering the premises and at least one news truck parked nearby.

[sblock=LA Coliseum Map]
Notes:
The Oval shaped building near lot 6 is the Arena.
The circular building below of the "McDonalds" is a domed rotunda. The building to the right of that is an IMAX.
Lots 1,2,3, the parking structure and the south lawn are being used for parking.  All other lots are being used for the fair's midway, merchants, concessions, and entertainment.







PermaLink
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 8, 2010)

*"Let us divide and search for the Zookeeper, we'll cover much more area this way. Time is at the essence, I'll search in the museum of science and industry, then in the domed rotunda and in the Imax."* states Xokzatle and lumbers forward to his target.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Fine, I will take a look at the VIP LOT."
A-K says with a sigh.

[sblock=ooc]
Stupid slow climbing power. They should have made climbing and swinging one power.

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2010)

Prodigy nodded. "I'll check out the petting zoo, but everyone keep in mind that we need find the mayor as soon as possible!"

She looks at Arac-Knight. "He may be in the VIP lot, so keep in contact."

"That goes for everyone. If anyone sees duckmen or those rifles or the mayor, let everyone else know, and we'll converge on that spot! Lets go!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2010)

*OOC:*


Do we use cells or have we a better method for communication over distance?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2010)

(OOC - Ping?)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 21, 2010)

Ooc:  I didn't notice there were responces.  I'm assuming that the group managed to nab some expiramental communications device or was given one as a freebee from a vender at the convention.   I'll do a quick update when I get home tonight.

This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 21, 2010)

*The Rotunda.*
The rotunda lies on a terrace between the IMAX theater and the Museum.  The rotunda itself is little more then an open area that if covered by a steel and glass structure which is supported by eight art-deco styled pillars with thousands of golden ornaments hanging from the structure's ceiling. 

From Xokzatle's vantage point he is able to see into the lobbies of both the IMAX and the Museum of Science and Technology.  He is also able to spot what appears to be a group of men dressed in amusement park styled duck outfits walked down the boulevard between the museums and the Colosseum. 


*The Petting Zoo.*
There is nothing too out of the ordinary about the petting zoo itself, however it's surroundings is a different story.  Not far from Prodigy's location, she is able to spot what appears to be a small circular race track that is centered around a pair of life sized nude statues of a headless male and female athlete. A podium is placed between the statues.

Unfortunately, from where she stands, Prodigy can tell that an assassin would be able to shoot and podium from multiple spots outside and even inside the coliseum. 


*VIP Parking Lot.*
Inside the parking lot, Arac-knight notices a small group of men in suits standing around a stretch limo, with an open door.  As he approaches the group, Arac-knight hears a man vomit.  

"Mr. Mayor, are you sure you want to go through with this?  Do don't look alright."
"I'm fine..  I just need more tequila."
"You heard the man!  Get him more tequila."
"How is that supposed to make him sober?"
"It will... trust me...  I'm a doctor.. "
"Having a PhD came from a mail in university does not make you a doctor."
"Oh come on!.. Just give me my tequila."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Uhm, sorry sirs. I just wanted to warn you. There are people running around here in duck suits trying... Yes I know how this sounds."
A-K says with a sigh.

[sblock=ooc]

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2010)

*"I've spoted a group of men dressed in park styled duck outfits walking down the boulevard between the museums and the Colosseum."* reports Xokzatle. *"I'll try to possess one and see where are they going."
*

OOC: I've forgot what am I supposed to roll heh.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 21, 2010)

Ooc:  
(1d6-1d6) + Ability or Power Rank


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Oct 21, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

"Xok, I'm on my way to back you up if you need it, let's not let these creeps any where near the mayor, one shot is all they need."

Psiren sets off at pace trying to cover the ground as quickly as possible, she uses her natural athletic abilities to free run across the fair ground.

OOC

roll  6 oh and +1 for acrobatics I guess


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 23, 2010)

*Near the Rotunda*
*"I've spoted a group of men dressed in park styled duck outfits walking down the boulevard between the museums and the Colosseum."* reports Xokzatle. *"I'll try to possess one and see where are they going."
*

"Xok, I'm on my way to back you up if you need it, let's not let these creeps any where near the mayor, one shot is all they need." Psiren said as she flips her way through the crowd...
Psiren: Acrobatics 7vs ?? --> Major Success
...without any problems.


Xokzatle Possession: (6-5) +5 = 7 vs. ?? --> Major Success.
Xokzatle suddenly finds himself in the body of the costumed man on the right edge of the group.  He could feel a heavy weight on the left side of the costume.

The head duck turned to face the assembled group. "The attack's begins during lap three.  Hit as many people as possible and focus on crime fighters and pigs before you run.  Remember, the Boss said don't head to the tower until two hours pass."


*VIP Parking Lot*
"Uhm, sorry sirs. I just wanted to warn you. There are people running around here in duck suits trying... Yes I know how this sounds."
A-K says with a sigh.

The mayor looks up, drunkenly, and breaks in tears.  "Molest me?!?"

A woman who was standing next to the mayor sighed. "No one in a duck suit is trying to _hurt _you.  You don't have to worry... that was all in the past."  The woman glanced at Arac-Knight, "Trying to what?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2010)

Prodigy scanned the site of the mayor's speech and scowled. Whoever did his security needed replacement...that, or whoever overruled him did. This place was a deathtrap.

As reports started coming in, she thought for a moment, then sent to her teammates, "Do not engage the duckmen." _I can't believe I just said that._ "Repeat, do not engage the duckmen. If we play our hand too soon, anyone we haven't located will go to ground and we'll lose them. The site the mayor's to give his speech at is a sniper's paradise. The duckmen may be a distraction to keep us busy while they set up the real sniper...who won't be wearing a duck suit, you can bet."

"We'll wait for Xoc's report. If you see the ducks, follow them discreetly until we know who's giving the orders and where they are...or until it looks like they're making their move."

Inside the suit her eyes flicked to a control on her display, and the Goldsmith suit whirred and chugged as it changed configuration again. She looked around for the highest elevation point she could find that still had line of sight to the speech podium.

"I'm getting to some high ground so I can coordinate, and fly backup wherever needed."

(OOC - Suit now in 'Scout' configuration, will use optical cammo and stealth once she's in position, and extended senses to scan the area for trouble, as well as keep track of who's where.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2010)

*"Uhm, I have to go to the bathroom, be right back."* says the duckman and hurries back to the bathroom. Once he's in the private, he check what's in the suit.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 25, 2010)

From Prodigy's vantage point on-top of the one the Coliseum's two "Trojan-trons." The Trojan-trons are two large screens that are multiple stories tall, and are housed in two  structures that are accessible from the roof of the coliseum.  Due to the presence of small recessed panels on the Trojan-trons, it is possible that a shooter might use the Trojan-trons for an attack.


Inside the suit, Xokzatle finds a Duckification carbine.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2010)

The possessed duck puts the weapon against the wall and gives it a quick, trying to break it. After that is done, he'll reaper next to the duckman and use his mental blast to knock him off.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"... to turn you in ducks."
A-K answers truthfully.
"Now I have to go and continue my search..." He excuses himself.
He quickly whispers in his communication device (?) in military slang: "VIP section is clear. Anyone found the boogies?"
 
[sblock=ooc]

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2010)

*"Xokzatle reporting, I've found the ducks, they are planning some sort of distracting attack. Their leader said this: The attacks begins during lap three. Hit as many people as possible and focus on crime fighters and pigs before you run. Remember, the Boss said don't head to the tower until two hours pass."* the brain said in the comm link, after (hopefully) knocking out the duckman


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 25, 2010)

Xokzatle raper  use his mental blast to knock out the duck thug.[/QUOTE]
(2-3) + 6 vs ??  --> 5 vs ?? Moderate Success.
DucK Leader:  6 Damage Sustained. --> KO.
"Erk..." The Duck thug collapses with a bloody nose.

"... to turn you in ducks."
A-K answers truthfully.

The mayor has to panic, "Oh god...  We have to get out of here!"

"Now I have to go and continue my search..." He excuses himself.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2010)

"Good work, Xoc!" Prodigy praises. "If you hear anything else from them, let us know!"
She turns around, scanning the fairgrounds for a structure that could credibly be called "the tower."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2010)

(ping? Anyone still playing this?)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 4, 2010)

(Unfortunately I think it died, which is sad since the game petered out so close to a natural stop point.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


Were still here, but not sure what to do...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 4, 2010)

OOC:  That could be easily fixed.  I'd like to see who else would be interested in continuing.  Of course since Voda Vosa is on vacation Xoks will need to be auto piloted.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Dec 5, 2010)

Ooc - Stil here wasn't sure what the next move was to be.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 11, 2010)

*Near the Rotunda.*
Psiren watches as one of the remaining duck thugs collapses from Xokzatle's attack.   Then, suddently, the three pull out their duckification carbines and begin firing upon nearby civillians.

One of the duck thugs yells out, "Ducking out are ya?  Why don't you bird brains show yourselves, or are ya Chicken?"


*Meanwhile...*
Prodigy scanned the fairgrounds for a tower.  As she scanned the area, she suddently remembers that a place called _Watts Towers_ was marked off on the wearhouse map.

Arac-knight cuts arcross the fairgrounds, as he runs to join this companions.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Dec 11, 2010)

Psiren moves in quickly, attempting to use her prowess and skill to attack from and unexpected angle.

Enough lame puns, this isn't some sixties serial!

She launches a flying kick at the nearest Hench-duck.

OOC

So thats Co-ord is 6+1 for Martial arts. First dice is Positive second negative.

Edit 7+4-2=9! If I can take two with that may I? If not I think he's out.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 11, 2010)

OOC: You can hit all three with a multi-attack.
9 - 4 = 5 vs ??  --> Moderate Success.
Duck Henchman 1: 4 damage
Duck Henchman 2: 4 damage
Duck Henchman 3: 4 damage

Duck Henchman 3 laughs as he spits out blood.  "I told you..."
Duck Henchman 1 growls.  "Shut up and eggsterminate them!"

Prodigy hears the sound of the Trojan-Tron's access door open behind her and turns to she  the Zoo-Keeper. *"You must be one the Mayor's bodyguards.  I feel sorry for you since, you have to protect a worthless human like him.  Don't worry, I will put both of you out of your collective misery soon enough and help give control of this land back to Mother Earth!"*

OOC: Arac-Knight sees and hears this.  He is able to run into close range and attack.


[sblock= Page 1 Init]
Group 1.
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 2. Badguys
.........Zoo-Keeper
.........Duck Henchmen 1, 2, 3
Names in red has not acted this round.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Duck Henchman 1: 4 damage
Duck Henchman 2: 4 damage
Duck Henchman 3: 4 damage
Duck Henchman 4: Unconscious
Duck Henchman 5: Unconscious.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2010)

_Damn!_ Prodigy thought, _He knows I'm here even with stealth systems engaged! He must have some kind of super sense..._

The jig being up, she stands up and shifts Goldsmith into another configuration. The gleaming suit fades into clear view as armored plates clack into position, and the sensor antennae slide back into recessed nacelles to protect them from battle.

"Really?" she asks the Zookeeper. "You're turning people into animals and assassinating them _because you lost a job?_ I mean, okay no one likes to be fired, but _get over yourself!_ And spare me the Greenpeace crap! This isn't about the environment or nature! This is just stupid, petty revenge!"

Gold-clad fingers clenched into fists with determined whirrs. 

"And it ends here."

(OOC - Using action to transform to Powerhouse configuration.)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 12, 2010)

*"This is about avenging my animal brothers and sisters as well as our desire to end humanity's oppression of the animal kingdom!"* The Zoo-Keeper laughs as he reaches into his one of his pockets and pulls out a clump of fur. *"For your information, you're not the only one who can transform, and I do not need one of Cluster Duck's toys to do so.."*

The Zoo keeper's arms begin to elongate, his body starts to sprout black fur, and he takes up an ape-like appearance.



[sblock= Page 1 Init]
Group 1.
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 2. Badguys
.........Zoo-Keeper
.........Duck Henchmen 1, 2, 3
Names in red has not acted this round.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Duck Henchman 1: 4 damage
Duck Henchman 2: 4 damage
Duck Henchman 3: 4 damage
Duck Henchman 4: Unconscious
Duck Henchman 5: Unconscious.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

Arac-Knight jumps the action with a flying kick, hitting one of the duck-men square and fair.

[sblock=ooc]

Should be a hit.

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 13, 2010)

Arac-knight flying kicks one of the Duck Henchmen....
OOC: -2+78 = 6 vs 3 --> Moderate Major Success
Duck Henchmen 3: 4 + 5 = 9 Damage --> Unconscious. 
Duck Henchmen 3 (Slammed): GM FIAT --> Failure
.... sending him flying down the street, unconscious.

[sblock=Page 1 Init]
Group 1.
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 2. Badguys
.........Zoo-Keeper
.........Duck Henchmen 1, 2, 3
Names in red has not acted this round.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Duck Henchman 1: 4 damage
Duck Henchman 2: 4 damage
Duck Henchman 3: Unconscious
Duck Henchman 4: Unconscious
Duck Henchman 5: Unconscious.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 16, 2010)

The brain in a jar reapears and lunches a mental assault on one of the thugs

_Mental blast vs 1 thug: I got a 5_


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 16, 2010)

Xokzatle blasts at Duck Henchman 2 with a bolt of repressed childhood memories..
Xokzatle Mental Blast: 5 vs ?? --> Major Success
Duck Henchman 2: 4 + 6 = 10 Damage --> Unconscious
.... reducing his psyche to the equivalent of goo, knocking him out.

Duck Henchmen 1 mutters, "I'm calling fowl on this one.."  The Duck Minion levels off his Duckification carbine at Arac-Knight and fires...
Arac-Knight Evasion: (1d6-1d6) +7=11 vs ?? ---> Massive Sucess.
... only to miss as Arac-Knight skillfully leaps away from the blast.

The Duck Minion calls out. "*#%$! Boss! I need help!"


[sblock=Page 2 Init]
Group 1.
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 2. Badguys
.........Zoo-Keeper
.........Duck Henchmen 1
Names in red has not acted this round.[/sblock]

[sblock=Page 2 Status Update]
Zoo Keeper:  (Ape Form)
Duck Henchman 1: 4 damage
Duck Henchman 2: Unconscious
Duck Henchman 3: Unconscious
Duck Henchman 4: Unconscious
Duck Henchman 5: Unconscious [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

Arac-Knight easily knocks out the last henchman. "What Ape is hiding behind ducks? You shall suffer my Arac Touch!"

[sblock=ooc]

+1 (rolled) +7 (fighting) +1 (martial art) = 9 
Should be a hit.

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 17, 2010)

"What Ape is hiding behind ducks? You shall suffer my Arac Touch!"  Arac-Knight calls out as he floors the last Duck Henchman.
Arac-Knight: 9 vs 3 --> Massive Success 
Duck Henchman 1: 4 + 5 = 9 Damage --> Unconscious

The Zoo-Keeper roars in anger.

[sblock=Page 2 Init]
Group 1.
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 2. Badguys
.........Zoo-Keeper
Names in red has not acted this round.[/sblock]

[sblock=Page 2 Status Update]
Zoo Keeper:  (Ape Form)
Duck Henchman 1 - 5:  Unconscious [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 17, 2010)

*"Feel the wrath of the Aztecs!"* screams the voice of the brain inside Zookeepr's mind, followed but a blast of moans and screams of a thousand sacrificed slaves. 

_I got a 6 on mind blast_


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 17, 2010)

*"Feel the wrath of the Aztecs!"* screams Xokzatle's disembodied voice as he mind blasts the Zoo Keeper.
Xokzatle Mind Blast: 6 vs ?? --> Moderate Success
Zoo Keeper:  6 damage.

[sblock=Page 2 Init]
Group 1.
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 2. Badguys
.........Zoo-Keeper
Names in red has not acted this round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Page 2 Status Update]
Zoo Keeper:  6 damage (Ape Form)
Duck Henchman 1 - 5:  Unconscious [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2010)

Sensing an opening, Prodigy pulls back her right arm, and the suit's myomers and pneumatic enhancers whir and grind...until she lets the haymaker go in a wide, sweeping arc that hits a steel strut on its way to the ZooKeeper, and snaps right through it, showering them both in sparks!

(Lousy roll...I think. I can never remember if high or low is good.  Anyway, got a 2. Roll Lookup If that does hit, Strength is 8, and in Powerhouse there's a +1 Strike too)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 18, 2010)

The Zoo Keeper leaps onto a crossbeam causing Prodidy to swing wild.  Her attack only succeeds in denting the strut struck by her attack . 
Prodigy Strike: 3 vs ?? --> Failure.

[sblock=Page 2 Init]
Group 1.
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 2. Badguys
.........Zoo-Keeper
Names in red has not acted this round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Page 2 Status Update]
Zoo Keeper:  6 damage (Ape Form)
Duck Henchman 1 - 5:  Unconscious [/sblock]


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Dec 18, 2010)

Psiren shifts out of her combat stance and opens her mind up and towards the zoo keeper.

OOC

Telepathy 7+6-3=10! Is hs mind my play thing? Obviously moving towards paralysing the primate.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 18, 2010)

Psiren opens up her mind....
Psiren Telepathy 7 vs Awe ?? --> Successful.
Psiren Mind Read: 10 vs ?? --> Massive Success
[sblock="Zoo Keeper's thoughts"]
_Can not fail Richardo...  if this form can not defeat them... The museum...  There's dinosaur bones there! I must absorb the powers of the dinosaurs... _ [/sblock]

The Zoo Keeper leaps off the strut and charges towards Arac-Knight...
Arac-Knight Dodge: (1d6-1d6) + 4=3+1 = 4 vs. ?? --> Failure
Arac-Knight Stamina: 9 - 6 = 3
... plowing into him and knocking him to the side.

The Zoo Keeper roars.


* * * * * *​[sblock=Page 3 Init]
Group 1.
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 2. Badguys
.........Zoo-Keeper
Names in red has not acted this round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Page 3 Status Update]
Arac-Knight: 3 Stamina remaining.

Zoo Keeper:  6 damage (Ape Form)
Duck Henchman 1 - 5:  Unconscious [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 19, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

Arac-Knight bites his teeth together. H isn't some sort of punk, but a super soldier. Jumping back into action, he aims low with a kick at the bears kneecap (equivalent).

[sblock=ooc]
-1 (rolled) +7 (fighting) +1 (martial art) = 7
hit?

Spending 1 Determination for Recovery.

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 8/9
*Determination*: 3/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 20, 2010)

Arac-Knight kicks at the Zoo-Keeper...
Arac-Knight Strike: 7 vs ?? --> Moderate Success
Zoo Keeper: 5 - 2 (Hide) = 3 + 6 = 9 Damage
.. hitting him directly at his knee, causing the Gorilla to grunt in pain.


[sblock=Page 3 Init]
Group 1.
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 2. Badguys
.........Zoo-Keeper
Names in red has not acted this round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Page 3 Status Update]
Arac-Knight: 3 Stamina remaining.

Zoo Keeper:  9 damage (Ape Form)
Duck Henchman 1 - 5:  Unconscious [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 20, 2010)

relique du madde said:


> ...
> zoo keeper: 5 - 2 (hide) = 3 + 6 = 8 damage
> ...



3+6 = 9


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 20, 2010)

Ha! I missed that, which is funny since the Damage was correct in the status update.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Dec 20, 2010)

"Oh just stop!"

Psiren extends a certain touch through her telepathic link, tickling the Zookeepers mind _just so_ and trying to stop his rampage.

OOC

Paralysis 5-1=4

I'll spend determination? to add to this as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 20, 2010)

ooc: A-K spent Determination last round to recover stamina. H e has now 8 stamina left.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 21, 2010)

"Oh just stop!" Psiren paralyzes the Zoo-Keeper.
Psiren Paralysis: 4+2 = 6 vs ?? --> Moderate Success
Zoo Keeper Paralyzed one page. 

The Zook-Keeper becomes frozen in place.

[sblock=Page 3 Init]
Group 1.
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 2. Badguys
.........Zoo-Keeper
Names in red has not acted this round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Page 3 Status Update]
Arac-Knight: 8 Stamina remaining.

Zoo Keeper:  9 damage (Ape Form), Paralyzed 
Duck Henchman 1 - 5:  Unconscious [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 21, 2010)

*"Your body is now mine!" *screams the brain inside the zooker's mind, as he disappears from existence and tries to obliterate his mind, to possess his body.

I got an 8 on possession.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 21, 2010)

*"Your body is now mine!" * Xokzatle mentally screams as he possess the Zoo Keeper's body.
Xokzatle Possession: 8 vs 5 --> Major Success
Zoo Keeper possessed

_Who.. What?! You won't defeat me that easily!!_ The Zoo Keeper screams in his thoughts.

[sblock=Page 3 Init]
Group 1.
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 2. Badguys
.........Zoo-Keeper
Names in red has not acted this round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Page 3 Status Update]
Arac-Knight: 8 Stamina remaining.

Zoo Keeper:  9 damage (Ape Form), Paralyzed, Possessed
Duck Henchman 1 - 5:  Unconscious [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 21, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Can you hold him? Or should I  use my  Arac-Touch on him?" Arac-Knight asks the will that controls the Zookeeper (Xok).

[sblock=ooc]

Would I need to roll to his a possessed target?

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 8/9
*Determination*: 3/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 21, 2010)

OOC: You would still have to, however the difficulty of the test would be 0 (due to paralysis) and you would get a +2 bonus since he's possessed (assuming that Xok willfully allows the body to be struck which will trigger a possession test).

I'm treating Paralysed as if it ends right before ZK's action on page 4.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 21, 2010)

*"Use your powers on the ape! Quickly warrior, while I still bend his body to my will."* exhorts the Aztec priest.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 22, 2010)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

Arac-Knight bestows his incapacitating touch on the Zookeeper.

[sblock=ooc]

Using my affliction attack on the Zookeeper.

*Martial arts*: 2d6 - 7 = -2 + 8 = 6 should hit
*Affliction*: 2d6 - 7 = 4 + 6 = 10 for the affliction power 

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 8/9
*Determination*: 3/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 23, 2010)

OOC: Paging [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] .  I can't resolve Arac-Knights affliction roll until Prodigy acts.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2010)

(OOC - Sorry! Trying to get to everyone, but pre-holiday schedules are slowing me down. ) 

Prodigy ducks around behind the possessed, apelike Zookeeper and grabs his simian wrists to drag them around behind him and hold them there.

"One of them mentioned a tower. Once we have Zoolander here taken care of, I'll go check it out. Make sure we're not missing anyone."

Grapple attack: 5 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2813764/


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 23, 2010)

"Can you hold him? Or should I use my Arac-Touch on him?"

*"Use your powers on the ape! Quickly warrior, while I still bend his body to my will."*

"One of them mentioned a tower. Once we have Zoolander here taken care of, I'll go check it out. Make sure we're not missing anyone."  Prodigy grabs the possessed Zoo Keeper...
Prodigy Grapple attack: 5 +2 -> 7 vs 0 --> Massive Success. 
Zoo Keeper Completely Held.
Zoo Keeper Damage: 9 + 5 -2 = 12
Xokzatle Possession: (1d6-1d6) +5=7 vs 5 -> Moderate Success
Zoo Keeper Possessed.



... completely restraining him.  Suddenly, as Prodigy applies pressure onto the possessed ape, injuring it, the ape suddenly reverts back into it's human form.  As Prodigy restrains the Zoo Keeper, she notices that he is considerably weaker in his human form.

_"Nooo!!  You will not defeat me!" _ Screams mentally.

* * * PAGE 4 * * *​
Arac-Knight then uses his _Arac-Touch_ on the restrained man.
Arac-Knight Martial arts: 6 +2 = 8 vs 0 (Stunned)  --> Massive Success
Arac Knight Affliction: 10 vs ?? --> Major Success
Zoo Keeper Damage: 5


OOC: Note, Zoo Keeper is pretty much down.  If prodigy decides to damage him (automatic because Zoo Keeper is completely restrained, he'll be KO'ed.  One successful  mind blast or punch, he's KO'ed.  Next Round if Arak Knight's Affliction does damaged he's KO'ed.




[sblock=Page 4 Init]
Group 1.
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 2. Badguys
.........Zoo-Keeper
Names in red has not acted this round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Page 4 Status Update]
Arac-Knight: 8 Stamina remaining.

Zoo Keeper:  5 damage, Afflicted, Completely Restrained, Paralyzed, Possessed
Duck Henchman 1 - 5:  Unconscious [/sblock]


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Dec 23, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

Psiren leaves the violence to her allies and starts to rummage through the Zookeeper's mind.

OOC
Telepathy 7 +6-5=8


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 24, 2010)

Psiren digs deep into the Zoo Keeper's mind.
Psiren Telepathy 7 +6-5=8 vs 5 -> Major Success
OOC: What type of things do you want to know?


[sblock=Page 4 Init]
Group 1.
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 2. Badguys
.........Zoo-Keeper
Names in red has not acted this round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Page 4 Status Update]
Arac-Knight: 8 Stamina remaining.

Zoo Keeper:  5 damage, Afflicted, Completely Restrained, Paralyzed, Possessed
Duck Henchman 1 - 5:  Unconscious [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 24, 2010)

Satisfied that her companions had ZooKeeper under control, she nodded and released him from her Grip of Gold.

"Psiren, if you sense anything important, tell me. I'm off to check the tower!"

She leapt off the scoreboard, rockets flaring in mid-fall to turn a plummet into a ballistic arc towards the rising needle of the nearby structure.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Dec 24, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Psiren digs deep into the Zoo Keeper's mind.
> Psiren Telepathy 7 +6-5=8 vs 5 -> Major Success
> OOC: What type of things do you want to know?
> 
> Further details on the bits I picked up, who he's working for etc.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 24, 2010)

[sblock=Mind Reading]
Zoo Keeper's (aka James Red Deer) partner is the Cluster Duck (aka Richardo Monterosa). They have no boss... however someone is supplying Cluster Duck with his hi-tech weaponry schematics and components. Unfortunately, he doesn't know who is helping them.

Although much of their plot was hatches from a revenge scheme, Zoo Keeper and Cluster Duck are both extreme animal activists.  Thier ultimate plan is to restore the balance of nature to Los Angeles California... by turning everyone into animals natively found in the region.  To do this Cluster Duck (with help from their secret benifactor) has been working on creating a transmitter that is capable of broadcasting Duckification Rays over a large area.  The Watts towers is thier prototype.   If the prototype is successful, their benifactor is planning on converting the Observatory and Radio Towers on Mount Wilson as their plan's final phase.

Unknown to their benifator, Cluster Duck has been planning on auctioning off the technology to other various Eco-Terrorist groups, including PETA.


Cluster Duck and the Zoo Keeper both gained their special abilities shortly after receiving their Swine Flu shot.  Cluster Duck has the ability to self duplicate.
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 28, 2010)

As Psiren read's the Zoo Keeper's mind, members of the LAPD who were assigned to supplement the event's security slowly begin to converge on the scene of the battle.  Their advance seems more cautious than drawn out.

*
Meanwhile, 5 miles south of the LA Coliseum...*
In the middle of a slum, and behind a triangular enclosure stands Watts Towers.  Adjacent to the property is a long narrow band of parkway and a semi circular plaza-like amphitheater with three levels of bench like seats.  From Prodigy's vantage point she is able to see that the amphitheater is lit up and that there is a small crowd gathered in the amphitheater.  She is also able to see that there are what appears to be three large tripod video-cameras set up within the amphitheater which appear to powered by a van hitched generator.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Dec 28, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

"We need to get to Watts Tower, like, now. His friend Cluster Duck is going to try and duckify half of LA!"

Psiren starts looking for the quickest way to get to the tower. On the way she explains as much of what she found out to her team mates.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 28, 2010)

Prodigy lands a little ways off and switches her suit to its 'Scout' configuration, engaging its optical cloak and stealth systems. She then makes her way to the amphitheater. On her way there she responds to Psiren.

"I'm already there. There's some kind of...event going on right beside the tower. I'm going to get a closer look. Tell me more about this mass duck thing. How does it work? Maybe I can sabotage it."


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Dec 28, 2010)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

"Zoo Keeper didn't seem to know the exact details, some sort of antenna, transmitter thingie. Sorry that's all I got."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 28, 2010)

*LA Coliseum*
The officers approach as Psiren quickly plans a route to the Towers.  After a quick exchange of words, the defeated villains are turned over to the police, freeing the group to advance on towards the tower.

OOC:  Will you need a police escort?

*Watts Tower*
At the small amphitheater, Prodigy notices several posters and fliers that seem to be advertising for a "Watts Towers: Laser Light Extravaganza" that was to begin in about 15 minutes.  She also notes that the crew who are setting up the cameras are all wearing bulky overcoats, and that the "news logo" decal on the van seems to be crudely mounted on an otherwise white van.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Arak-Knight will need a transport. May I propose to make wallcrawling and swinging ONE power? Both are plain worse than Flying.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2011)

Prodigy grimaces and crouches down to help avoid notice. She was going to need backup on this one. Fast.

The others heard on their comms, "Prodigy here. I'm at Watts Tower. They're putting together some big event that starts in fifteen minutes. It's billed as a laser light show, but I'm pretty sure it won't be harmless light beams they're using. How fast can you guys get here? I'm pretty outnumbered right now."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 1, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Arak-Knight will need a transport. May I propose to make wallcrawling and swinging ONE power? Both are plain worse than Flying.




OCC: That's alright with me.


The police would be willing to escort the group to Watts by land (approx 5-8 min) or preform an "airdrop" (approx 2 minutes).  Considering the area, the cop car drive by or the helicopter hovering in place would not seem too suspicious.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 4, 2011)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Getting a drop by from a police copter sounds like the quickest and stealthiest way to get to Prodigy in time." Arac-Knight suggests.

[sblock=ooc]



Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 8/9
*Determination*: 3/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 8, 2011)

*LA Coliseum*
The police officers quickly escort the group to the rose gardens that are on the opposite side of the Exposition Park's Science Museum. Once there you find yourselves waiting for a brief moment as a circling helicopter descends and lands on the garden's central walk way.  Within a few seconds, the group climbs aboard the helicopter and it takes to in the air.

*Moment's Later, In Watts.*
The group of bystanders quickly grows while Prodigy waits for the rest of the group's arrival.  Prodigy notices several men in heavy overcoats emerge from the Tower's enclosure.  There appears to be a total of 4 men dressed in overcoats who are working as part of the "laser light show's" crew, however, as she observes the rest of the crew, she began to suspect that they were not a part of the Cluster Duck's sinister plan.

Prodigy then hears the sound of a low flying helicopter...

The helicopter circles around the Watts Towers once before landing in an empty lot  500 feet north-west of the amphitheater.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2011)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Prodigy, what's your exact position? We are coming!" Arac-Knight asks over the headset.

[sblock=ooc]

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 8/9
*Determination*: 3/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2011)

"Was that helicopter you?" Prodigy asks in a hushed voice. "Okay, I'm at the base of the tower. Four suspicious characters in big coats just came out of the tower. The rest of the crew looks like they're probably not part of the crime. I think whatever they were planning on doing they've already done though...time's running out!"


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jan 9, 2011)

"Arac-Knight! Get to the tower top and break things! Podigy Back him up! I'll deal with the guys on the ground. Xot, just help where ever there are bodies!"

Psiren starts running as she speaks heading towards the group Prodigy mentioned.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 9, 2011)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

Arac-Knight using a swinging line and nearly supernatural acrobatics to get from the helicopter to the top off the building. He doesn't think about what sounded like an order, still a soldier at heart.

[sblock=ooc]

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 8/9
*Determination*: 3/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 10, 2011)

*Arac-Knight*
From Arac-Knight's position on the tower's lattice work, he can see that between each of the towers are several tesla coil like contraptions.  These machines appeared to be powered by a series of cables that lead towards the out-door amphitheater. 


*What Everyone Sees.*
The three of the four men begin to gather at the side of the "news van" while the third walks over to the leftmost video camera.  As this is happening a small group of people affiliated with the light show are starting to gather on the out-door amphitheater's stage.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 10, 2011)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Prodigy, there are some tesla coils between the towers. I doubt they are part of the light show. Do you think to disarm them? Over." Arac-Knight messages the most tech-savy looking hero.

[sblock=ooc]

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 8/9
*Determination*: 3/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2011)

"Tesla coils?" Prodigy looks down at the spot Arach-Knight is indicating and zooms her visual display in to get a better look. "Just a second...let me think for a second. Tesla coils...tesla coils..."

Intellect + 2 for Electronics specialty rolls a 7.
Roll Lookup


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 17, 2011)

[Sblock=Prodigy]
From your quick glance at the blue prints back at the warehouse, you guess that the tesla coils are being used to alter the towers resonance  frequency to match that of the duckification rays.  This should in theory turn the towers into giant transmitter capable of broadcast the rays over a localized area (of approximately one to five miles).

Now if you were able to reverse the polarity of towers to the inverse of whatever the guns use, it may be possible to fry a duckification gun being used on it... but that might take several minutes  to rig up.
[/sblock]


*The amphitheater*
As the group approaches the outer perimeter of the amphitheater, the trench coated men all stepped away from the white van and took their places at the 'cameras'.  Almost immediately, one of the women on the stage began to give a short speech.  The woman finished her speech by stating, " Let's give a big Watts welcome to the enviromentally conscious superhero that made this year's annual light show possible, the Cluster Duck!"

The Cluster Duck stepped out of the van then approached the stage...

OOC: You each have plenty of time to react and plan (since the lady's spoke for a few minutes).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 17, 2011)

OOC:  Hmm... the Sblock for prodigy may have been alittle vague about if the tesla coils should be disconnected.  So...

Yes:  If you want to prevent the towers from being able to broadcast duckification rays so they can affect everyone in a 1 - 5 mile radius.

No:  If you quickly plan on MacGyvering a device (that would inverse the polarity of the towers so you could fry the duckification guns) while the MC lady and ClusterDuck gives thier opening speeches.

No:  If you want people to turn into ducks if you don't make the previously mentioned device.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2011)

As the speech starts, Prodigy inspects the setup that the Followers of Duck have put into place. The cables, the coils, the lasers...she thinks back to the 'duck ray' guns that she's had a chance to look at, though only briefly. She can see how it's meant to work. Broadcasting a carrier wave with the same properties as the 'duck beam,' over a wide area. But then...what about the Cluster Duck? And his goons? They had to have some way to avoid the effect.

In a flash, she saw it. _The guns._ They'd pick up the carrier wave, and if they were set correctly, they could set up a cancelling resonation. But then, what if the carrier wave were wrong? Reversed, say? Excitement gripped her. The feedback would probably rupture their firing chambers! If it worked, they'd not only knock out the mass Duckifier, but stop the Cluster Duck from being able to use his weapons too!

Prodigy signals the Arac-Knight.

"Don't destroy the tesla coils. I have an idea. Keep an eye on everyone and make sure nobody's coming this way. I'm gonna be vulnerable for a little bit."

Flipping the polarity on the broadcast would require a large power source was the trick. If she'd had time, she might be able to use one or more captured rifles. She didn't. However, Prodigy did have a powerful energy supply on hand that she had some experience with the wiring of.

There was a pneumatic hissing as gold plates split apart in her armored suit. Pressure equalized, making little pops in her ears. Inside the Goldsmith was a young woman in a white skintight bodysuit with blue shoulders, gloves and boots. Golden foil was printed into the suit's forearms, chest, and thighs that looked like circuitry traces. She wore a small mask over her eyes. Thus revealed, Prodigy slipped out of the Goldsmith and scrambled around to the back, quickly entering a series of access codes.

_a few minutes later..._

With a pair of alligator-clamped cables connected into the glowing reactor core of the Goldsmith, Prodigy carefully clamped the other ends to the power cables snaking up to the antennae top. Timing was everything. She had to trigger the pulse just when the broadcast began, or it would either 'miss' the signal and fail...or start too late and let some of the harmful 'duck beam' out.

As Cluster Duck made his way onto the stage...she watched and listened...ready to go...

(Ze roll is a 9! Assuming Intellect and Specialty both count.)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Feb 19, 2011)

"Whatever your trying up there I'll buy you sometime."

Psiren leaps forward attempting get into Cluster Duck's mind while staying hidden by the crowd.

ooc

Telepathy 7


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 21, 2011)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

Arac-Knight keeps a careful eye on everything happening, ready to act, once his particular talents are required.

[sblock=ooc]

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 3/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 22, 2011)

Psiren Telepathy (7+5 -7) = 5 vs ?? --> Failure.
Psiren finds herself stuggling to read Cluster Duck's mind, and unfortunately finds herself failing to get a hold on his mind.
[sblock=Psiren]The impression Psiren gets reading his mind is on similar to trying to listen in on what one person is saying while surrounded by four others who are each talking at the same time.  That said, she knows she can read his thoughts *if* she could weave past the mental chaff. [/sblock]

Cluster Duck takes the microphone and appears to smile triumphantly. *"Good evening my friends!  Let me introduce myself, I am the Cluster Duck, and I am proud to be here today at this annual celebration of your tower's construction.  I have long been an admirer of your beautiful tower and all it stands for.  So when I heard your community's light show was without a sponsor, it was natural for me to come to your aid." *

  The Cluster Duck paused, *" Now, before we begin, I would like to make a statement , in Spanish, to all my Latino brother's and sisters who are in the audience today..."*  He paused for a moment.

>>*"Brother's and sisters, tonight you will witness the glory that is Nature's Reconquest!  Each and everyone of you will be changed for the good of society, and we will create a better world, a world where mother nature reigns supreme!  Do not fear the change, embrace it, for it shall lift you on great feathery wings of hope as your soar through the heavens and into the future devoid of the evils wrought by unrestrained urbanization at the hands of this city's former Mayor."*<< 

The Cluster Duck spun around and pointed to the tower as the lights cut out. *"Behold, Nature's Glory!"*  In the darkness, you see three lasers shine onto the central tower for a brief moment before you witness a blast of energy shoot from the three 'cameras.' Almost immediately, there's a quick almost blinding pulse of light from the tower.  After the audience's initial ohs and awes end, the Cluster Duck muttered, *"Remain seated, we are having some minor technical difficulties..."*

One of the trench coated men begins to walk towards the towers.

The three trench coated men at the "cameras" begin inspecting their "cameras."

The Cluster Duck leaves the stage and heads towards the van.



OOC: Note anyone who had a good view of the Cluster Duck and the trench coated men automatically notices that they all have the same appearance!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 22, 2011)

The brain in a jar moves towards a place where he can have a clear view of the men operating the cameras, and tries to possess one of them.

Possession: 9


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 22, 2011)

Xokzatle Possession Rank 5 vs Will 6 -> Immune

Xokzatle tries to take over the Cluster Dupes body and fails.
[sblock=xokzatle]
The Dupe's will power is too strong.  You'll need to use determination to
 possess him.[/sblock]

[sblock=Page 1 Init]

*Group 1.*
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
*Group 2. Badguys*
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe 1 (Right)
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (Center)
.........Cluster Dupe 3 (Left)
.........Cluster Dupe 4 (Heading to Tower)
Names in red has not acted this round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

Lacking a ranged 'weapon', Arac-Knight watches what is happening. As the trench-coat moves to the tower, he moves to intercept him inside, away from prying eyes.

[sblock=ooc]

*Stealth*: 2d6 - 7 = 0 + 4 (Coordination) + 1 (Stealth)= 5

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 3/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 23, 2011)

ooc: Yes, you are.  It probably would be a good idea to roll stealth.  Just to make sure he doesn't spot you since your not camouflaged.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2011)

ooc: added roll above


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Feb 23, 2011)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

Psiren leaps forward, "Its a trick! He's going to kill everyone here!" Seeing as her mental powers didn't work she tries her physical prowess and attempts to land a spinning back hand punch on Cluster Duck.

OOC
 so with that roll (yuck) and Coordination 6+Martial arts that 7. She'll spend dertermination as this is a big public display and she hopes this will improve her rep.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 23, 2011)

OOC: VodaVosa,

I'll save you the trouble of tagging one of his aspects (*cough* Bird based puns *cough*) and just say all you need to do is say you are using a point of determination when doing the roll.  It gives and automatic +2 to the roll as well as allows you to possess his mind (since his Will Power is higher then your Possession).

Arac-Knight attempts to sneak passed the Duck Dupe...
Arac-Knight:  Stealth 5 vs ?? -> Moderate Success
..and is unnoticed.

"Its a trick! He's going to kill everyone here!" Psiren backhands the Cluster Duck...
The roll is unchanged since Psiren's Prowess is also 6..  No determination needed since it hit anyways. 
Psiren 7 vs ?? -> Slammed!
Cluster Duck:  4 - Protection 3 = 1 Damage
Cluster Duck (Slammed): 1d6-1d6=2 + ??  vs 1 => Major Success,  Unaffected
... and hits him on the side of his helmeted head with a strong thump.


confusion sweeps through the assembled crowd.

[sblock=Init Page 1]
Group 1.
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 2. Badguys
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe 1 (Right)
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (Center)
.........Cluster Dupe 3 (Left)
.........Cluster Dupe 4 (Heading to Tower)
Names in red have not acted this round.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Page 1 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 1 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll do that! Do I have to roll again?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, though it'll be next round.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2011)

Prodigy looks around for a bullhorn or something, but doesn't see one. Instead she frantically unhooks her suit from the broadcast antennae so she can get back into it and use its voice amplification to tell everyone to evacuate!

(I'll assume this takes at least one turn of actions to accomplish.)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 24, 2011)

Prodigy start to unhook her suit from the tower.


Near the towers, Cluster Dupe 4 pauses as he gazes at the Tesla Coils.  *"The coils are working..."*

*"Foolish girl..." *Cluster Duck grabbed a carbine with a slit like nozzle. *"It's time to be cluster ducked!"*  He fires the carbine at Psiren...
Psiren Dodge: 2 +8 = 10 vs ?? --> Major Success.
.. and misses, sending several feather shaped blades into his van.

Cluster Dupe 1 swivels the duckification cannon towards the crowd. *"Eggs-ecute plan B!" * After a moment he growls. *"My cannon's not working!"*

Cluster Dupe 3 also swivels his duckification cannon towards the crowd. *"I got nothing!"*

*"Enough with the duckification... it's extinction time!"* Cluster Dupe 2 fires hi carbine at the crowd, sending feather shaped blades at an unsuspecting victim.

* * * * * *​
[sblock=Init Page 2]
Group 1.
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
Group 2. Badguys
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe 1 (Right)
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (Center)
.........Cluster Dupe 3 (Left)
.........Cluster Dupe 4 (Heading to Tower)
Names in red have not acted this round.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Page 2 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 1 damage
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 24, 2011)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

Arac-Knight hearing the firearm and the screams, Arac-Knight moves as fast as he can to engage the ducks.

[sblock=ooc]



Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 3/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 24, 2011)

*"No, you are killing without sacrificing! You are wasting souls!* sounded the voice of Xokzatle in the Ducks mind, as a booming thunder, charged with psychic power.

Mental blast vs Cluster duck with the carabine: 10


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 26, 2011)

Arac-Knight rushes out of the Tower's enclosure towards the amphitheater. 
OOC: The closest Duck Dupe that is in the amphitheater (#1) would be considered to be extended range from Arak-Knight, so he will be able to attack him next round.

*"No, you are killing without sacrificing! You are wasting souls!"*  Xokzatle mind blasts the cluster dupe...
OOC: There's an error in your roll.  It's actually 9 (only your possession gets a specialty bonus to the roll).  
Xokz Mind Blast 9 vs 6 -->  Major Success!
Cluster Dupe 4: 6 damage.
... Causing the dupe to scream in mental agony as a thin trickle of blood drips from his nostrils. 



[sblock=Init Page 2]
*Group 1.*
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
*Group 2. Badguys*
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe 1 (Right)
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (Center)
.........Cluster Dupe 3 (Left)
.........Cluster Dupe 4 (Heading to Tower)
*Names in red have not acted this round.[/sblock]

[sblock=Page 2 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 1 damage
Cluster Dupe 2: 6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 26, 2011)

Once Goldsmith is safely unhooked, she opens the armor up and climbs back inside.

"Hang in there, guys...I'm on my way!" she urges over the radio.

(OOC - Since unhooking was a turn, I assume putting it on is a turn too. Correct me if I'm wrong, Relique, and I'll edit this post.)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 26, 2011)

OOC: Unfortunately, you are correct.  


[sblock=Init Page 2]
*Group 1.*
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
*Group 2. Badguys*
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe 1 (Right)
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (Center)
.........Cluster Dupe 3 (Left)
.........Cluster Dupe 4 (Heading to Tower)
*Names in red have not acted this round.[/sblock]


[sblock=Page 2 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 1 damage
Cluster Dupe 2: 6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Feb 28, 2011)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

"Nice shot, and feathers? Really how lame are you?"

She cartwheels across the intervening ground and as she lands axe kicks her CD in the neck.

Ooc

Martial arts (prowess, my bad)

Also sorry for the delay in posting, have cold plus been busy with RL gaming and work.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 1, 2011)

"Nice shot, and feathers? Really how lame are you?" Psiren axe kicks the Cluster Duck...
Psiren Bash: (1d6-1d6)+7=8 vs ?? -->  Major success, Slammed!
Damage: 4 - 2 = 1 damage
Cluster Duck: 2 Damage.
Cluster Duck Slam(1d6-1d6) =2 + ?? vs 1 -> No effect
... and hit.

*"I'm no lame duck!  Squawk all you want, but in this game, I'm the hunter!"  *He fires his feather rail-carbine.
Psiren Dodge: (1d6-1d6) +7=6 vs ?? -> Success!

*"I going to cool that man in green's goose!" *Cluster Dupe 1 Fires at Arac-Knight....
Arac-Kmight Dodge: (1d6-1d6) +5=7 -> success!
... and misses.
*
"Don't say that!"* Cluster Dupe 3 calls out as he fires upon the crowd.

*"Your existence is against the laws of nature!" * Cluster Dupe 2 fires at Xokzatle....
xokzatle Dodge: (1d6-1d6) +4=9 -> Success!
... and misses!

Cluster Dupe 4 leaves the tower's enclosure. 

[sblock=Init Page 3]
*Group 1.*
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
*Group 2. Badguys*
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe 1 (Right)
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (Center)
.........Cluster Dupe 3 (Left)
.........Cluster Dupe 4 (Heading to Tower)
*Names in red have not acted this round.[/sblock]

[sblock=Page 2 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 2 damage
Cluster Dupe 2: 6 damage [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

"Nice try, birdy. But now is my turn!" Arac-Knight calls as he swings in to a flying kick at the Dupe who had just shot at him.

[sblock=ooc]

*Martial Arts*: 2d6 - 7 = -3 + 7 Prowess + 1 MA = 5

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 3/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 1, 2011)

"Nice try, birdy. But now is my turn!" Arac-Knight launches a kick at the Cluster Dupe...
Arac-Knight 5 vs ?? --> Moderate Sucess!
Cluster Dupe 1: 5 Damage
... and hits him hard in the chest.

[sblock=Init Page 3]
*Group 1.*
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
*Group 2. Badguys*
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe 1 (Right)
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (Center)
.........Cluster Dupe 3 (Left)
.........Cluster Dupe 4 (Heading to Tower)
*Names in red have not acted this round.[/sblock]

[sblock=Page 3 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 2 damage
Cluster Dupe 1: 5 damage
Cluster Dupe 2: 6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Shouldn't this be 7 damage?
MA skill allows to use Prowess instead of Strength.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 1, 2011)

RAW said:
			
		

> Martial Arts
> This is specialty in various forms of unarmed combat; add your specialty bonus to your Prowess in unarmed combat other than wrestling (covered by the Wrestling specialty). If you are skilled in Martial Arts, use the better of your Strength or Prowess (including your specialty bonus for the latter) as the difficulty for an opponent to resist being slammed or stunned by your unarmed attacks (see Stun and Slam, p. 70).
> 
> So, for example, a character with Martial Arts Mastery and Prowess 4 has a comparative level of 7 for purposes of slamming or stunning opponents in unarmed combat, a*lthough Stamina damage inflicted is still based on Strength.*




Not unless it been errata-ed and I'm using the old version of the pdf.  But then that blurb about slamming always confused be since slamming's description is based on damage levels sustained not strength.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2011)

FINALLY the Goldsmith suit latches together around Prodigy with a hiss of pressurization and a gentle hum as its power and user-interface warm up. She leaps off the top of the tower, converting in midair to the winged Airstrike configuration. A burst of gunfire rips from the suit's rotary cannon as she makes a rocket-powered descent towards the Cluster Duck Dupe...but the bullets hit the tesla coils, not the duped Duck!

(Converting mode and firing on tesla coils as she joins in the fight!)

(OOC - Just don't want anyone reactivating the tower now that she's not messing with its signal is why. )


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2011)

*OOC:*




Relique du Madde said:


> Not unless it been errata-ed and I'm using the old version of the pdf.  But then that blurb about slamming always confused be since slamming's description is based on damage levels sustained not strength.




You are right. Sorry.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 4, 2011)

OCC:  It's no biggy. 

Prodigy decends on the Cluster Dupe as she blows up the Tesla coilss with a resounding * BOOOOM!*

[sblock=Init Page 3]
*Group 1.*
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
*Group 2. Badguys*
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe 1 (Right)
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (Center)
.........Cluster Dupe 3 (Left)
.........Cluster Dupe 4 (Heading to Tower)
*Names in red have not acted this round.[/sblock]


[sblock=Page 3 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 2 damage
Cluster Dupe 1: 5 damage
Cluster Dupe 2: 6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 5, 2011)

"You've lost Duck. Time to give up and come quietly"

OOC

Telepathy. Can I spend determination to quickly throw paralysis? Or since there is one mind conrolling dupes, get them all next round?

Thats a 4... I'm going back to the other way, takes longer but seemed to roll better.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 5, 2011)

OOC: You know, putting determination into that roll would cause you to have a mental lock on him. You won't be able to paralyze him this round, but you at least open the doors for that attack


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 5, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> OOC: You know, putting determination into that roll would cause you to have a mental lock on him. You won't be able to paralyze him this round, but you at least open the doors for that attack




I'll do that then


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 5, 2011)

"You've lost Duck. Time to give up and come quietly"
Psiren Telepathy 6 vs 6 --> Minor success
[sblock=Psiren]
Reading his mind, you know that Cluster Duck is trying to get to his Duckification carbine from his van.  He figured that if the Dupes were successful, he wouldn't have needed it.

Psiren also realizes why she was having trouble locking on Cluster Duck's thoughts previously... He and the the Cluster Dupes seem to have a hivemind going.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Init Page 3]
*Group 1.*
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
*Group 2. Badguys*
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe 1 (Right)
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (Center)
.........Cluster Dupe 3 (Left)
.........Cluster Dupe 4 (Heading to Tower)
*Names in red have not acted this round.[/sblock]

[sblock=Page 3 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 2 damage
Cluster Dupe 1: 5 damage
Cluster Dupe 2: 6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2011)

The aztec priest keeps attacking the cluster dupe, but this time, his mental vibrations just don't attune enough.

a lame 2


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 7, 2011)

Xokzatle attempts to mind blast the Cluster Dupe...
Xokzatle Mind Blast: 2 vs 6 --> Fail.
... and fails to gain a mental lock.

Cluster Duck laughs, *"Posture all you want, nothing will stop me!"*  The Cluster Duck closes the distance to his van and flings open its side door.

*"Looks like a bug thinks he's a top predator.."* Cluster Dupe 1 tries to bash Arac-knight with his carbine...
Arac-knight evade: 7  vs ??  -->Sucess
..and misses.

*"I'm not afraid of a monstrosity like yourself."*  Cluster Dupe 2 fires at Xokzatle...
Xokxatleevade:  5 vs  5 --> Sucess
...andbarely misses.

*"No one can help you!" * Cluster Dupe 3 laughs insanely as he continues his assault on the crowd, but does not seem to hit anyone.

*"Let's see if my Talons can crack your shell!" *Cluster Dupe 4 fires at Prodigy...
I'm assuming bruiser mode
Prodigy evade 2 vs  5  --> FAILURE
Prodigy Stamina: (Damage 5-8 inv = no effect) = 6 + 6 remaining

...and hits, however the feathers barely even scratches the armor.* "Mierda!"*

[sblock=Init Page 4]
*Group 1.*
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
*Group 2. Badguys*
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe 1 (vs Arac Knight)
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (vs Xokzatle)
.........Cluster Dupe 3 (vs the Crowd)
.........Cluster Dupe 4 (vs Prodigy)
*Names in red have not acted this round.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Page 4 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 2 damage
Cluster Dupe 1: 5 damage
Cluster Dupe 2: 6 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2011)

Prodigy tucks into a somersault, rolling to the side and jumping lithely back to her feet; the nimbleness of her suit in its present mode making it a difficult target indeed! The rotary cannon swiveled to track the DuckDupe firing on her, and coughed a long spray of high-velocity rounds at it!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 7, 2011)

OOC:  I just noticed I flipped the rolls from prodigy and arak knight's dodge/evades. Never the less, the result of the attack would have been the same (miss and hit).


Prodigy summersults and blasts her gattling gun at the Duck Dupe 4...
Prodigy Blast: 10 vs 5 ---> Massive Success!
Cluster Dupe 4: 7 damage.
Cluster Dupe 4: Stun ?? vs 7 --> FAILURE!
Cluster Dupe 4: Stamina 0, unconscious --> destroyed.
... and is effectively mowed down, reducing him to mound of fowl smelling goo.  However, the only thing remains of the Dupe is his feather-rail carbine.


[sblock=Init Page 4]
*Group 1.*
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
*Group 2. Badguys*
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe 1 (vs Arac Knight)
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (vs Xokzatle)
.........Cluster Dupe 3 (vs the Crowd)
*Names in red have not acted this round.[/sblock]

[sblock=Page 4 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 2 damage
Cluster Dupe 1: 5 damage
Cluster Dupe 2: 6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2011)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

Arac-Knight throws another attack at the Duck. He doesn't speak much, as he has to concentrate to dodge the attacks.

 We have to end this quickly before anyone innocent gets hurt! 

[sblock=ooc]

attacking same enemy as before (Cluster Duck 1)
*Martial Arts*: 2d6 - 7 = -1 + 7 Prowess + 1 MA = 7

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 3/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 7, 2011)

Arac-Knight attacks Cluster Dupe 1...
Martial Arts: 7 vs 5--> Success
Cluster Dupe 1 Damage: 5+5 = 10, Unconscious -> Destroyed.
... and hits, splattering Cluster Dupe as it is reduced to a fowl smelling goo.

[sblock=Init Page 4]
*Group 1.*
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
..........Prodigy
*Group 2. Badguys*
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (vs Xokzatle)
.........Cluster Dupe 3 (vs the Crowd)
*Names in red have not acted this round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Page 4 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 2 damage
Cluster Dupe 2: 6 damage[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 7, 2011)

Xokzatle focuses his mind in trying to control the dupe instead.

A 9, using a determination point.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 7, 2011)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

Psiren tries to bring her mental might to the fore, and freeze the Cluster Ducks in place.

 Paralysis 5+0 from roll. I'm going to tag my redemption quality and seen as a threat challenge if that can help, this being a televised show of power


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 8, 2011)

Psiren her mental might onto the Cluster Duck....
Psiren 7 vs 3 --> Major Success!  Paralyzed 5 pages.
... Paralyzing him.

Xokzatle focuses his mind and focuses on the dupe...
Xokz Possession 9 vs 6 --> Success
.... possessing him.


OOC:

---Bold or Stupid

   Technically, the "cameras" were disguised duckification cannons, however, since you tagged the situation the fight will appear on you-tube... and will go viral... for the obvious reasons.  

---Walking Dad

+ 1 Determination for Arac-Knight thanks to the tag on Psiren's aspect.


Cluster Dupe 3 turns around and fires his feather rail gun at the visible members of the group...  *"I'm not going down like that!"*
Arac-knight Dodge: 6 vs 5 --> Success
Psiren Dodge: 8 vs 5 --> Success
Prodigy Dodge: 4 vs 5 --> Fail
Prodigy Stamina: (Damage 5-8 inv = no effect) = 6 + 6 remaining
... hitting Prodigy, but doing no damage what so ever.

[sblock=Init Page 5]
*Group 1.*
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
.........Prodigy
*Group 2. Badguys*
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (Possessed)
.........Cluster Dupe 3 (vs the World)
*Names in red have not acted this round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Page 5 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 2 damage, Paralyzed 5 pages
Cluster Dupe 2: 6 damage, Possessed[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 8, 2011)

*"Surrender your weapons!"* the possessed cluster Dupe says, firing his carbine at the one firing at the public.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 8, 2011)

*"Surrender your weapons!"* the possessed cluster Dupe says, firing his carbine at the one firing at the public.
It's 2d6 - 7... so..
Possessed Dupe: 4 vs 5 -> Fail
... and misses.

*"What?!?! Traitor! I'll unmake you!" *


[sblock=Init Page 5]
*Group 1.*
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight and Xokzatle
.........Prodigy
*Group 2. Badguys*
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (Possessed)
.........Cluster Dupe 3 (vs the World)
*Names in red have not acted this round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Page 5 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 2 damage, Paralyzed 5 pages
Cluster Dupe 2: 6 damage, Possessed[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2011)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

Arac-Knight jumps and swing forward, landing just beside Cluster Duck and pressing his hand at his shoulder: "Suffer my Arac-Touch!"

[sblock=ooc]

Using catch phrase and using the resulting determination to enhance the affliction attack vs Cluster Duck.

Do I have to roll to attack a paralyzed enemy?

Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 3/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 8, 2011)

"Suffer my Arac-Touch!" Arac-Knight Taps the Cluster Duck on his shoulder....
Cluster Duck Strength: -3 vs 5 -->  FAIL!
Cluster Duck Damage: 2 + 5 = 7
... afflicting him with the dreaded Arac-Touch.

The Cluster Duck appears to still be conscious. 

OOC: No, you won't have to roll because the effects of affliction are not boosted by the degree of your power's attack success.

Since Cluster Duck has to roll to see if he is receives damage, I'll give him a penalty to his first roll based on the tag.

[sblock=Init Page 5]
*Group 1.*
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight andXokzatle
.........Prodigy
*Group 2. Badguys*
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe  3 (vs the World)
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (Possessed)
*Names in red have not acted this round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Page 5 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 7 damage, Paralyzed 5 pages, Affliction
Cluster Dupe 2: 6 damage, Possessed[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2011)

Prodigy looks down at the feathers that had just spanged harmlessly off her suit for a moment, a little taken aback by the sudden awareness that she could have been hurt. Even killed.

Shaken, she shifts the Goldsmith to its heavily armored 'Powerhouse' configuration, and turns to stomp towards the Cluster Duck.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 8, 2011)

Prodigy shifts armor modes and advances on the Duck Dupe.

Hmm...  I thought Prodigy was already in her Powerhouse mode... so technically the last attack should have missed (The test result would have been 0).  However even if she did hit it while in her AirStrike or Scout modes the feathers wouldn't have even scratched her.

[sblock=Init Page 5]
*Group 1.*
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight andXokzatle
.........Prodigy
*Group 2. Badguys*
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe  3 (vs the World)
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (Possessed)
*Names in red have not acted this round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Page 5 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 7 damage, Paralyzed 5 pages, Affliction
Cluster Dupe 2: 6 damage, Possessed[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2011)

(OOC - Nope. She was in Airstrike at the top of the tower, and descended while firing. She then shot the Dupe. Powerhouse doesn't have guns. Anyway, no biggy either way like you say...it wouldn't change anything at this point.)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 9, 2011)

OOC: One thing is for sure, when the swtich to mm3e happens, things will be insane due to the speed you can switch your armor around.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 9, 2011)

*Psiren Int 5 Awe 7 Wil 7*

"I wonder how many of you there are?"

Seeing the fight mostly won, Psiren reaches into Cluster Duck's brain to see just how many dupes he has. 

Ooc

telepathy 7- 1=6 mostly looking to make sure we get all of him.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 9, 2011)

"I wonder how many of you there are?"  Psiren reads the Cluster Duck's mind.

[sblock=psiren]
Searching through his mind, you know that only 4 can exist at a time.  Although you can feel that there is another, you only can locate one mentally.

OOC:  Possession blocks the connection.
[/sblock]

*"You leave me no choice!"*  The Cluster Dupe fires at everyone....
Arac-knight Dodge: 9 vs 5 -->  Success
Prodigy Dodge: 7 vs 5 --> Success
Psiren Dodge: 11 vs 5 --> Success
Cluster Dupe 2 Dodge:  11 vs 5 --> Success

.... And misses.


Cluster Dupe Possession Check:  7 vs 6  --> Still Possessed

The Possessed Cluster Dupe is unable to shake Xokzatle's influence.




OOC:  I'm going to give the Cluster Duck his affliction check AFTER everyone does their actions.  That way the fight doesn't automatically end anticlimactically by him passing out at the start of the page. 

[sblock=Init Page 6]
*Group 1.*
..........Psiren
..........Arac-Knight andXokzatle
.........Prodigy
*Group 2. Badguys*
.........Cluster Duck
.........Cluster Dupe  3 (vs the World)
.........Cluster Dupe 2 (Possessed)
*Names in red have not acted this round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Page 6 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: 7 damage, Paralyzed 4 pages, Affliction
Cluster Dupe 2: 6 damage, Possessed[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2011)

*"As with the multi headed serpent god, if we hit the main head, the rest just dies"* says the possessed dupe, as he fires to the cluster duck.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 9, 2011)

*"As with the multi headed serpent god, if we hit the main head, the rest just dies"* The possessed dupe points his gun at Cluster Duck....
Cluster Dupe Possession check: 10 vs 5 --> Success!
...and fires!
Possessed Cluster Dupe: 7 vs 5 --> SUCCESS!
Cluser Duck Damage 5 - 3 = 2 + 7 = 9 Damage.
Cluster Duck: Defeated. 

The Cluster Duck slumps over unconscious and his dupes appear to collapse into two large puddles of foul smelling goo.  

Almost drowned out by the noise of the assembled crowd you could hear the distant sounds of several approaching squad cars. 

The Master of Ceremonies began to speak, "Everyone remain calm.  The police will be here in just one moment." She paused.  "Hopefully they will be able to straighten everything out." 


OOC: Note, if the affliction isn't removed, Cluster Duck will begin to die.

[sblock=Page 6 Status Update]
Cluster Duck: Unconcious, Paralyzed 4 pages, Affliction
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2011)

*OOC:*



Can Arac-Knight simply remove the affliction? Or is it a roll?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 10, 2011)

OOC: No roll, it's automatic.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


In that case he will simply do it once the dupes 'disappear'.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 10, 2011)

OOC: It will take a while, but they are evaporating.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 25, 2011)

Ooc

Can i account for all the dupes? If not I want to try and reach through the hive mind and paralyse them.

Also BUMP!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2011)

On seeing the concern about the melting remains of the dupes, Prodigy does the expedient thing. She shifts Goldsmith to Powerhouse mode, and smashes each one...just to make sure. She then goes to the stage, brushing goop off the burnished...but still shiny...chestplate of the powersuit.

"Ladies and gentlemen, please accept our apology for cutting the show short. As you have no doubt guessed by now, the equipment had been hijacked by this man..." She aimed a gleaming gold articulated finger at Cluster Duck, "With the intent of inflicting a horrible fate on you all, and many more. Please don't panic...the situation is under control now. You're safe."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2011)

*"Now, it's time for Sacrrifice!"* The altar of Xokzatle looms over the unconscious body of Cluster Duck, somewhere nearby, the Star Wars Imperial March starts to play, as the shadow projected by the aztec priest, covers the villain.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 25, 2011)

The remains of the dupes continue to evaporate away.

As *Prodigy* does her best to calm the group, the sounds of the approaching police cars is joined by their blue, white, and red strobing lights and the deafening roar of a nearby police helicopter.  From all appearances, the police are beginning to cordon off the area before assessing if its safe enough to send in an officer or one of the waiting ambulances.

Underneath *Xokzatle*'s alter, the immortal brain notices that the unconscious villain has begun to foam at the mouth and convulse as his body tries to suck in air.  Xokzatle knows that if he were not unconscious,  the Cluster Duck's quickly approaching death would be utterly painful.

From *Xokzatle* and *Arac Knight*'s position, they are able to see what appears to be an intact Duckification Carbine resting in an open case.  The case is located within grabbing range from the van's open side door.

*Psiren *continues to scan the Cluster Duck's mind...
[sblock=Psiren]
.. and from what she see's / feels she concludes that there are no more dupes in existence.  His memories suggest that the Dupes can only function if he is conscious, and that when when he is unconscious the dupes loose their consistency, turn to 'goo', and rapidly evaporate. [/sblock]


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 26, 2011)

"Looks like we got them all. Any Ideas if we can find a way to de-duck those who've already been got?"

That said she continues to probe CD's mind.

OOC

Telepathy naturally.
7+2=9 How to fix the ducks.[/ooc]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 26, 2011)

[sblock=Psiren]
Cluster Duck's personal duckification carbine has a "human" setting.

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2011)

"Everyone, please let the police and paramedics through!" Prodigy calls from the stage. "Stay calm, just step back a bit and let them through."

She glances at Xokzatle and lowers the volume of her voice as she repeats, "Sacrifice? Are you insane? Stop that this instant..." then she realizes that the villain isn't looking so good. "Oh my god, what's wrong with him? Can you heal him? We can't let him die!"


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 27, 2011)

"This twat has a setting on his gun to Deduckify victims.Anyone care to like, find it?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2011)

"I'll find it! Just don't let him die! He has to stand trial for this!" Prodigy urged. She spotted the customized rifle and went to pick it up and examine its settings.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 27, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> ... the unconscious villain has begun to foam at the mouth and convulse as his body tries to suck in air....











*OOC:*


I already stopped A-K's Affliction power, right? I thought that your mentioning them starting to evaporate as a 'yes' that started my action.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 27, 2011)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

Arac-Knight points at an open case: "I found his gun!"

[sblock=ooc]


Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 3/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 28, 2011)

The police officers cautiously approach and quickly begin to secure the area as they assess the scene.  After a brief moment, one of the officers, gives and all clear motion to the paramedics while the others begin to question the witnesses.

[sblock=WalkingDad]OOC: Oh alright. Will adjust.[/sblock]

Arack-Knight wills his arack-touch's affliction to fad from the Cluster Duck's prone body and although the affliction subsides, the villain remains unconscious. 

After being shown the duckification carbine's location, Prodigy lifts the weapon and begins to examine it.  Prodigy notices the the weapon has multiple dials on the side. The First dial appears to control its power flow from an "off" position to either "cell 1" or "cell 2."  This dial has an indicator above it showing that cell 1's power is at 25%, while cell 2's power level is at 100%.  The second dial (located at he muzzle) appears to adjust the weapon's energy emitter's focus. The third dial, has 11 settings:

[sblock=Third Dial]
1. Anatinae
2. Anserinae
3. Aythyinae
4.  Dendrocygninae 
5. Merginae
6. Oxyurinae
7. Plectropterinae 
8. Stictonettinae 
9. Tadorninae
10. Thalassorninae 
11. Sapien
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2011)

"Ducks and geese," Prodigy says after a moment of examining the dials and piecing together the Latin with her own memory of what she'd found online while researching Cluster Duck and similar subjects. "They're all different kinds of ducks and geese."

_But no duck or goose is of family 'sapiens.'_

"Okay, I think I've got it. The power supply has limited shots though. Lets round us up some ducks!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 28, 2011)

*"Oh... I almost forgot that you don't sacrifice your defeated enemies any more... Such primitive tradition."* comments Xokzatle, letting the paramedics in.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 30, 2011)

*EPILOGUE:  "An Act Deserving of Recognition, or Something.." *

*Staples Center.*
After giving a statement to the police, the groups returned to the Staple's Center with the Cluster Duck's Duckification Carbine in hand.  Once there, they were led to the reception hall, where the Ducks have been gathered and have been held behind a large netted barrier  under the watch of a small contingent of police officers (for safety reasons).

To the chagrin of several or the group's members, their wee several news crews present within the room as the Heroes arrived.  Although it was unknown if the reporters were given heads up from the police, you are certain that they were waiting for your groups arrival since the quickly readied their cameras soon as you approached the room. 

With a minor amount of hesitation, the holder of the Duckification Carbine  adjusts it's nozzle to maximize the carbine's spread and aims it at the ducks as the room becomes deathly still.  Then the trigger is pulled and a bright flash of light can be seen as energy beams paints the room in a faint blue glow turning the ducks back into humans.

There's a audible sigh of relief mixed with cheers, and before the group knows it the reports begin to congregate around the group as they drown out the room with a deafening roar of mostly inane and irrelevant questions. 

OOC: Feel free to write how each of your characters reacts to the flood of reporters. Assume that they ask any and every question imaginable (including many "fluff piece" questions).

As far as timing is concerned, "Volume II, Issue II" take will take place the next day, so don't worry about some of the various un-resolved plot threads will be explored during the next issue.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

*Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)

Arac-Knight is nearly instantly overwhelmed by the mass of reporters and questions. He tries to step back behind the more vocal members of the group, but the reporters, smelling his unfamiliarity with interviews like sharks smelling blood, give him no room.

"Uhm, no I have no 'Arac-Sense'..."

"No, I had to use my power to stop him."

"Yes, I'm quite sure he will not suffer long-term effects."

"Wasn't the group picture enough....?"

"No, I'm not affiliated with the DSI!"

...

[sblock=ooc]


Arac-Knight

Prowess 7
Coordination 4
Strength 5
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

*Stamina*: 9/9
*Determination*: 3/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 30, 2011)

Xokzatle possesses one of the reporters and silently sneaks out of the situation.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 30, 2011)

Prodigy is taken aback by the sudden press of microphones and cameras and people.

"What? Yes, I'm a girl..."

"No, I know the suit doesn't LOOK like a girl. From a design standpoint it would be stupid to..."

"Oh, er, yes, I built it."

"...well, I can't get too specific on my funding. Identity, you see..."

"Uh, sure, cats are nice. I haven't got any, but..."

"Commercial purposes? I hadn't really thought about it."

"No, it's not real gold. It's a treated alloy overlaying layers of composite and ceramic armor."

"Bulletproof? Uh, depends on the bullet, I guess."

"No, I'm not married! I...I'm not going to answer that!"

Finall she's had enough, and gets some space by saying, "Please, I'm getting a...another call. I really have to go. Everyone please stand back!"

Shiny metal parts extended and rotated and presented new sides before locking into place. Wings snapped out. The crowd gasped and made hole around Prodigy.

"Stay safe!" she called, and rocketed up into the sky!


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 31, 2011)

Psiren, clearly a born media darling laps up the attention.


"They were great to work with, real stars all."

"No I'm not in a relationship at the moment."

"Arac-Knight is a Co-worker and a friend, nothing more."

"Okay, hows was that shot."

"Please, I have a face, it's up here."

"No that video wasn't me."

"Yes he is quite dashing, but as I said before co-worker."

"I'm happy with being a super, I have no interest in movies."

"My powers are under control. This Interview is over."


With that she leaves, taking an awaiting limo.


----------

